#maas 2012-10-29
<roaksoax> bigjools: do you have the buglist/feature list in other doc rather than kanban that I can simply copy/paste
<bigjools> roaksoax: it's on a google doc, if that's any good?
<rvba> roaksoax: hi, care to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1072744 when you'll get a chance?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1072744 in maas (Ubuntu) "maas-cluster-controller depends on rabbitmq-server." [Low,Triaged]
<roaksoax> rvba:
<roaksoax> Depends: bind9utils, freeipmi-tools, maas-cli (= 0.1+bzr1264+dfsg-0ubuntu2), maas-common (= 0.1+bzr1264+dfsg-0ubuntu2), python-celery, python-
<roaksoax> httplib2, python-lockfile, python-maas-provisioningserver (= 0.1+bzr1264+dfsg-0ubuntu2), python-netaddr, python-oauth, python-tempita, python-
<roaksoax> twisted, python-zope.interface, rabbitmq-server, rsyslog, syslinux-common, tgt, uuid-runtime, wget, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, upstart-jo
<roaksoax> b, python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
<roaksoax> rvba: no rabbitmq
<roaksoax> ah nevermind
<rvba> roaksoax: what am I missing then?  Look at the branch attached to that bug.
<roaksoax> just spotted it
<roaksoax> lol
<roaksoax> :)
<rvba> All right, I'm not crazy then :)
<roaksoax> i wonder how that get in there
<rvba> roaksoax: btw, you probably won't have time to work on that right now, but I filed that bug so that we don't forget: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1072772
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1072772 in maas (Ubuntu) "Package upgrade breaks rabbitmq communication." [Critical,Triaged]
<roaksoax> rvba: thanks
<rvba> np
#maas 2012-10-30
<jtv> allenap: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/1.2-bug-1070775/+merge/132054
<bigjools> allenap: for your delectation and delight https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/boot_images_beat/+merge/132065
<bigjools> roaksoax: we have a change to the python-tx-tftp package coming up, I hope it won't be a problem getting it in
<roaksoax> bigjools: what type of change? code change?
<ltgoldman> I know this is a dev channel but I have a maas question; what happens when a node shows the status commissioning?  What is exactly happening as I am trying to understand why it is taking so long...
#maas 2012-10-31
<allenap> bigjools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320324/
<rvba> matsubara: Hi.  Are you doing things in the lab?
<rvba> Because I'm seeing weird entries in the dhcp config file.
<matsubara> rvba, nope. I wanted to ask you the same thing :-)
<bigjools> we don't know why the dhcp config was written out
<matsubara> rvba, there's a vm running there. did you start it?
<rvba> matsubara: yes
<matsubara> rvba, hmm not sure where the dhcp came from. definitely wasn't me
<rvba> I'm going to kill it and restart an new one unless you need the lab...?
<rvba> matsubara: ^
<matsubara> rvba, not right now. if you need it, you can use. I'll go for lunch soon and will use it when I come back
<rvba> All right, ta
<matsubara> rvba, we need a way to signal when someone is using the lab
<rvba> Indeed.
<melmoth> "juju add relation no matching endpoints" when adding a relation between nova-compute and keystone on precise...
<melmoth> any idea what could it be ?
<bigjools> melmoth: I would ask in the juju channel
<melmoth> ok. thanks.
#maas 2012-11-01
<jtv> jam: thanks for the lint review — I was going to do that myself once I'd eyeballed the lint.  I guess I didn't claim it in time.  :)
<rvba> roaksoax: I'm running the image downloading script in the daily package and I'm getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323535/ .  Does it ring a bell?
<roaksoax> lol
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah they seems to have moved the image
<roaksoax> Daviey: ^^
<roaksoax> Daviey: did you remove the squashfs from cdimage to releases?
<roaksoax> Daviey: can we temporarily have it back until we SRU the fix to use releases instead?
<rvba> roaksoax: When I open the link in my browser it works fine.
<roaksoax> rvba: it doens't work for me
<rvba> Weird, wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com//ubuntu-server/daily/current/quantal-server-amd64.squashfs
<roaksoax> rvba: The requested URL /ubuntu-server/daily/current/quantal-server-amd64.squashfs was not found on this server.
<rvba> roaksoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323571/
<roaksoax> rvba: maybe some kind of dns/storage issue
<roaksoax> rvba: maybe they have mirrors being loadbalanced and one doesn'y have all the files?
<roaksoax> rvba: routing problem?
<roaksoax> rvba: this seems to be a server issue
<cr3> hi folks! how can I configure an installed maas instance with my own power templates directory as ultimately returned by app_or_default().conf.POWER_TEMPLATES_DIR
<cr3> I tried to add POWER_TEMPLATES_DIR=/my/path to /etc/maas/maas_local_celeryconfig.py, but my template is not being called and the default one is being called instead
#maas 2012-11-02
<cr3> is there a way to define my own kernel parameters to generate the pxelinux.cfg file returned by the maas tftp server?
#maas 2012-11-04
<dingus9> hey anyone around?
#maas 2013-10-28
<Preytell> Morning all, I have a question about maas. I am attempting to put maas regional controller on a machine that how two nics, and I am deploying to hardware that is on a switch with the second nic on the controller.  But when I boot strap it will get to a point where it attempts to wget the tools and it tries to get them from the first nics address and not the nic that it just pxe booted from... Which of course fails.
<Preytell> my question is is there a way to tell it to use pxe nics address for the download?
<Preytell> Ok, I am reallllllly trying to use MAAS in a test environment, looking forward to offering my customers access to hardward via MAAS/JUJU, but so far I have nothing but trouble getting things to work. I WAS at the point where I could get nodes to provision correctly, could login with my keys, etc. But juju status would hang. I originally had my Regional controllers setup with two nics, one in my production subnet (Public Net) and one in a backbone subnet (MAAS 
<Preytell> I have so far never been able to successfully issue a juju status command. It always comes back as no servers available.
<Preytell> At this point I don't know where to turn next.
<drussell> Preytell: hiya there, which version of MAAS are you using?
<drussell> Preytell: if you're using 12.04 LTS bundled version of MAAS I'd strongly suggest that you consider https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudToolsArchive
<drussell> Preytell: as this gets you the latest MAAS and juju on 12.04
<Preytell> sorry had to step away. I am using the Ubuntu 13.10 iso released a few days ago....
<Preytell> 1.4+bzr1693+dfsg-0ubun
<Preytell> Ok, before I jump ship to using Ironic instead please tell me that Ironic is buggy and that I should stick it out with MAAS and make it work.
<dannf> Preytell: i wonder if you have a dns issue
<dannf> if you can juju ssh 0, then it might be that the bootstrap node is having problems contacting the other nodes by their hostname
<adam_g> roaksoax, ping
<roaksoax> adam_g: pong
<adam_g> roaksoax, any harm in letting nodes IPMI endpoints get address from MAAS DHCP and live on the same network?
<roaksoax> Preytell: did you add maas dns ip address to /etc/resolv.conf?
<roaksoax> adam_g: none that I can think of.
<adam_g> roaksoax, cool
#maas 2013-10-29
<AskUbuntu> not able to upgrade maas to 1.4? | http://askubuntu.com/q/367734
<stokachu> smoser: does curtin inherit all yaml options from cloud-install?
<stokachu> or just the ones defined in the text document
<smoser> i dont know that i undestand the question
<stokachu> i mean cloud-init
<stokachu> http://cloudinit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/examples.html#run-commands-on-first-boot if i use the options from here will the curt installer pick those up too or no
<smoser> the maas preseed is rendered and fed to curtin.
<smoser> curtin does not read cloud-init configruation.
<smoser> maas has a specific place where it feeds config to cloud-init
<smoser> or you could just make curtin write cloud-init configuration
<stokachu> was curious since the curtin_userdata had #cloud-config in it
<smoser> yeah, it shouldn thave that.
<smoser> :)
<stokachu> ahhh
<smoser> i didn't bother fixing.
<smoser> it really probably should have a '#curtin-config-v1' or something header in it.
<stokachu> so could i essentially put a boothook in /var/lib/cloud on the guest to run cloud-init settings?
<smoser> but curtin doesn't read anything liek that.
<stokachu> gotcha
<smoser> "run cloud-init settings"
<smoser> ?
<stokachu> http://cloudinit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/format.html#user-data-script
<stokachu> i wanted to do some extra configuration within cloud-init
<smoser> if you have options you want to feed cloud-init that are specifiable in cloud-config, just write a file in the target's /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/99-stokachu-config.cfg
<stokachu> smoser: sweet thats what i needed
<stokachu> thanks man
#maas 2013-10-30
<saucypreseed> Has anyone run into issues w/ 13.10/Saucy  commissioning image not preseeding installation (auto configuration for enlisting)?
<saucypreseed> Things looked real good on 12.04/Precise except was having issues w/ juju.  So I went to 13.10, but now the commissioning image goes to manual install.
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6327603/  pxe boot from maas fails,  is this my corner case? or worth a bug report?
<freeflying> I'm running a fresh installed saucy, installed maas from archive
<freeflying> in a vm
<bigjools> saucypreseed: use precise for commissioning if you can
<bigjools> nice name  btw
<bigjools> freeflying: looking
<bigjools> freeflying: I have seen that on my network too - It happens when you mix 10/100 switches on a network
<freeflying> bigjools, thanks, hypervisor runs saucy too, vm connect ovs
<bigjools> freeflying: either way tftp packets are getting dropped so it times out
<freeflying> bigjools, tcpdum shows clients request sent to tftpd
<bigjools> are you mixing switches?
<saucypreseed> bigjools, is saucy commisioning broken?  I've been hacking the initrd images to include my ethernet drivers...
<bigjools> saucypreseed: it's possible, I think LTS images are the ones that get the most testing
<freeflying> bigjools, no, both vms run on same hypervisor
<bigjools> did you try the fast installer?
<bigjools> freeflying: ok then I don't know, sorry
<freeflying> bigjools, thanks anyway
<bigjools> freeflying: sure thing.  I'd try a ping flood and see how many packets it drops
<freeflying> bigjools, nice, thanks for the hint
<saucypreseed> bigjools, thanks.  Good idea.  I'll try to resurrect my precise commissioning initrd
<saucypreseed> *kicks self for having an iWARP card*
<freeflying> bigjools, ping from my laptop to the vm didn't see any packet lose
<bigjools> freeflying: well  do it between your node and your cluster controller
<bigjools> since that's where you see problems
<saucypreseed> freeflying, does your ovs have spanning tree enabled?
<freeflying> saucypreseed, no, didn't configure it
<saucypreseed> You get a DHCP lease but TFTP doesn't start?
<freeflying> saucypreseed, did see tftpd, but it doesn't response upon client's request
<bigjools> there is a bug in the upstream tftp code IIRC, it needs bigger timeouts
<saucypreseed> Can you TFTP from another machine to the cluster controller?
<freeflying> saucypreseed, tried to get pxelinux.0, tells file doesn't exist
<saucypreseed> Ya I ran into that once
<saucypreseed> Is it on the file cluster controllers file system?
<freeflying> saucypreseed, cluster and regional are on the same machine, and sure tftp too
<saucypreseed> I think it in /var/lib/maas/tftp/<release>/ or something like that
<freeflying> yep
<freeflying> and /var/lib/maas/tftp has uid:gid of maas, but the files/dirs under belong to root
<saucypreseed> did you see anyting in /var/log/maas/*.log?
<saucypreseed> I think when I had it there was an obvious error in /var/log/maas/celery*.log
<saucypreseed> something like run the download-pxe-files...
<saucypreseed> *embarrassing*
<saucypreseed> Good luck
<freeflying> saucypreseed, thanks, very helpful
<saucypreseed> gotta run thanks
<freeflying> bigjools, tested tftp between 2 vms, works fine, but maas-pserv still doesn't work
<bigjools> freeflying: timeouts?
<bigjools> and how did you test tftp exactly?
<freeflying> bigjools, i set up tftpd on another vm, and run tftp from within maas node, get a file from tftpd, works
<bigjools> freeflying: ok thanks
<bigjools> freeflying: please file a bug and add the pserv log
<freeflying> bigjools, on it :)
<freeflying> bigjools, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1246236
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246236 in maas (Ubuntu) "pxe boot from maas fails due to time out" [Undecided,New]
<bigjools> allenap: FYI ^^^ I think you looked at TFTP timeouts once?  I can recreate it locally by hanging my 100M and 1G switches next to each other on my maas network
<bigjools> we talked about forking that tftp project didn't we?
<bigjools> anyway, good night
<allenap> bigjools: We did, but I think it's okay how it is. Upstream does eventually land my patches. In the meantime we carry them in packaging.
<allenap> bigjools: nn
<jamespage> allenap, hey
<jamespage> allenap, I'm seeing an odd situation where maas-dhcp is giving out the same IP address to two different macs
<jamespage> one ilo and the other a actual server - any ideas?
<allenap> jamespage: Weird! I'm otp right now, but I'll help out as soon as I'm done.
<jamespage> allenap, ta
<allenap> jamespage: Can you paste a log of that?
<jamespage> allenap, dhcp leases file?
<allenap> jamespage: Yeah, that might be useful.
<jamespage> allenap, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329619/
<jamespage> the offending IP is 10.246.8.10
<allenap> jamespage: Is the IP address actually being used, or did you just notice this in the leases file?
<jamespage> allenap, no its being used
<jamespage> that was one instance
<jamespage> the entry at the top of the file is the server, the others are the ilo
<jamespage> and not the same server/ilo if that makes sense
<allenap> jamespage: This /looks/ like a bug in isc-dhcp-server, however unlikely that may seem... which makes me fairly sure that I'm wrong.
<allenap> jamespage: I'm going to dig some more after lunch. Is this blocking you or someone else?
<allenap> jamespage: Also, can you file a bug report for this?
<jamespage> allenap, its not blocking because I ditched the leased file and made everything re-request DHCP leases
<jamespage> allenap, I can after lunch
 * jamespage is hungry
<mgz> hungry for bugs!
<allenap> jamespage: Coolio :)
<allenap> mgz: Are you coming to cow-ork tomorrow?
<mgz> allenap: yeah, will also bring your shizzle
<allenap> mgz: Ta muchly :)
<tych0> allenap: have a moment?
<allenap> tych0: Hiya. I have to go out briefly, but I'll be back. Perhaps rvba can help?
<tych0> allenap: perhaps, danwest told me you had some ideas about how to do the seamicro implementation
<tych0> i'm here now and i saw the box in all its glory earlier, so i can fiddle with it for the next few days
<smoser> roaksoax, 'apt-get install maas-region-controller' wants to install isc-dhcp-server. do you know why?
<smoser> would'nt / shouldn't that be a cluster controller dependency?
<smoser> hm... maas-region-controller recommends maas-dns. maas-dns depends on maas-dhcp.
<roaksoax> smoser: i think someone made maas-dhcp dependency of maas-dns
<smoser> but that generally doesnt sound right.
<smoser> its a recommends.
<smoser> well, dns is a recommends.
<smoser> and dhcp is a depends of dns
<smoser> which doesn't seem right.
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah ibrealized that too late to fix it in saucy
<NCommander> Is it a known bug that when running MAAS from a branch (make run), that the regional controller can't talk to the rest of the cluster?
 * NCommander smacked the run script to get around it, but I'm concerned there's something funkly with my environment
<saucypreseed> Hey, does anyone know the method that the preseed file gets down to the commissioning image?
<saucypreseed> I've been trying to get MaaS going on Saucy but it keeps going into manual config rather than preseeding
<saucypreseed> I looked  thru the init scripts in initrd, but failed to find any other case than /preseed.cfg (which of course is not present)
<rowez> I have a question about tftp
<rowez> I know it is a build-in from MAAS. But is it configured with cobbler? I am using 13.10!
<rowez> Is there somebody!
<rowez> list
<rowez> help
<rowez> quit
<rowez> exit
<saucypreseed> Does the commissioning kernel need to have iscsi target statically built into it to mount the ephemeral image?
<bigjools> saucypreseed: no, maas sets the kernel command line
#maas 2013-10-31
<CreativeEmbassy> I have a brand new setup. I have two servers, maas is set up on one, and it's set to handle dhcp and dns. I'm now trying to boot a second machine with PXE turned on.
<CreativeEmbassy> On the second machine, I'm just getting a TFTP timeout. Know what could be causing that?
<CreativeEmbassy> PXE-E32
<bigjools> CreativeEmbassy: I've seen a few reports of tftp timeouts lately
<bigjools> this is 13.10 maas?
<CreativeEmbassy> bigjools: yeah. assumed the machine with MAAS would have already taken care of setting up TFTP, opening the port in the firewall, and whatever else.
<bigjools> it does not set firewalls
<bigjools> so check that
<CreativeEmbassy> alright, I'll look that up
<bigjools> but it will start a tftp server
<bigjools> do you have maas managing dhcp?
<CreativeEmbassy> Yeah. And DNS.
<CreativeEmbassy> I just turned off DHCP on the main router to make sure it wasn't interfering.
<bigjools> if it's on the same network it will interfere
<CreativeEmbassy> do you know what file is requested over tftp? pxelinux.0?
<CreativeEmbassy> I want to try it on localhost first to make sure I can access it here, before I try to reboot the node and let it go again
<CreativeEmbassy> nm, looks like it is that file
<CreativeEmbassy> not having luck. opened up ports 67, 68, 69. now the node isn't even able to talk to the controller via DHCP
<CreativeEmbassy> it's late, and I need to head home. I'll be in here again tomorrow :)
<CreativeEmbassy> thanks for your help
<NCommander> morning all
<NCommander> anyone around who can answer 20 questions on MAAS epermial images?
<bigjools> NCommander: hit me
<bigjools> assuming you mean ephemeral images
<NCommander> bigjools, yeah, sorry, its early
<NCommander> bigjools, I'm looking at enabling MAAS for a new ARM subarchitecture, but MAAS's internals have changed a *lot* since the last time I looked
<NCommander> As best I can tell, instead of just preseeding an installer, it does some voodoo with iSCSI, and then I got lost
<NCommander> (I'm also having a lot of trouble getting a dev environment setup; issues with image importation)
<bigjools> none of this stuff has changed really
<NCommander> Well, how exactly are the ephemeral images used (I've not gotten to the point where I can actually get my cluster to run)
<bigjools> so to enable a new subarch you need to get it in simplestreams and then edit the maas-import-pxe-files filter.  I think that's it.
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> so they are obviously imported and stored on the cluster controller
<bigjools> next
<bigjools> when booting a node, maas supplies the kernel command line with the iscsi target of the image, depending on what its architecture us
<bigjools> is*
<bigjools> so it all depends on the arch/subarch getting set right on the node definition
<gnuoy> Hi, I have maas 1.4+bzr1693+dfsg-0ubuntu2~ctools0  installed but I don't see a /etc/maas/preseeds directory (as mentioned in stokachu's article http://astokes.org/automatically-configuring-vlans-maas/ ). Do I need a different version ? or has the location moved ?
<bigjools> it ought to be there
<bigjools> I am EOD now but perhaps allenap can help
<gnuoy> thanks, I'll wait for him to pop in
<gnuoy> I upgraded from 1.2 if that's relevant
<gnuoy> morning mgz, is allenap hiding behind the fish tank ?
<mgz> he's right beside me
<mgz> unlike certain less reliable fellows
<gnuoy> I seem to have an additional issue that juju is claiming my maas environment is not bootstrapped (I have recently added the cloud archive and cloud tools archive)
<gnuoy> maas-cli maas files list  shows a number of files including provider-state
<gnuoy> but retrieving it seems to be failing
<gnuoy> AttributeError: 'HttpResponse' object has no attribute '_is_string'
<mgz> gnuoy: I am berating allenap about maas-cli now
<gnuoy> thanks :)
<allenap> mgz: http://blog.allenap.me/2013/06/workaround-for-uploading-files-to-maas.html
<mgz> gnuoy: can you re-run the command with --debug (stick it near the end)
<gnuoy> mgz http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335114/
<mgz> gnuoy: can you look at the log on the server side for the full traceback?
<gnuoy> mgz http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335119/
<mgz> that looks like a masking error in the handling of an earlier exception
<gnuoy> mgz, I have that message repeated every 5 minutes in the maas.log but nothing else that I can see
<mgz> gnuoy: my best guess is your maas install is slightly hosed, you probably need a version bump to one or other python package
<gnuoy> mgz, ok, let me look into that
<gnuoy> mgz, ah, I had some packages that had been kept back
<gnuoy> mgz, allenap, all fixed, thanks. I have a preseeds dir now and juju status is working again
<mgz> ace.
<NCommander> bigjools, I'm at an absolute loss at how boot images are reported; I canmanually call tftpboot, and get a valid dict[] with images, but looking at web(app)s logs, I can never see the controller reporting it has images, thus the maas error messages aren't cleared
<NCommander> I can see in the log that its attempted to report
<NCommander> But there's no actual POST call made
<NCommander> [2013-10-31 08:16:42,295: DEBUG/PoolWorker-6] Not reporting boot images: don't have API key yet.
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> There's the problem
<NCommander> bigjools, how does the regional cluster get an API key?
<NCommander> mgz, allenap, any chance you know the necessary magic to get the regional controller to know its API key?
<mgz> NCommander: sorry, didn't respond because I didn't understand the question
<NCommander> mgz, I've got a local setup of lp:maas locally because I'm trying to do platform enablement
<NCommander> mgz, right now, I'm stuck with "regional controller doesn't see disk images" issue, and looking at the logs when celeryd is running DEBUG, I'm getting complaints that the API key is missing
<NCommander> [2013-10-31 08:38:59,070: DEBUG/PoolWorker-5] Not reporting boot images: don't have API key yet.
<allenap> NCommander: You're not going to like this, but I suggest working against the packages.
<NCommander> allenap, that's somewhat annoying ...
<allenap> NCommander: Cluster controllers should be given some tokens in order to talk back to the region controller, but there may be some -fu in the packages.
<NCommander> allenap, I need this to land for trusty; working against saucy's code isn't going to help me much
 * NCommander already has patches that fix some of the debug scripts
<allenap> NCommander: It hasn't diverged much yet.
<NCommander> allenap, "yet" is a scary word :-)
<allenap> NCommander: Obviously fixes will have to get into lp:maas, but I suggest doing enablement with packages.
<allenap> NCommander: And I mean a daily PPA (https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/dailybuilds), rather than those in the distro.
<NCommander> allenap, that's exceptionally annoying for doing work, as then I have to hunt down where all the libraries have ended up.
<NCommander> */grumbles*
<NCommander> Then again, I've already lost 2 days to this nonsense
 * NCommander has been playing debug the breaking script :-/
<NCommander> allenap, I can probably put my stuff in a series of quilt patches and rebuild the source packages from scratch ...
<allenap> NCommander: That sounds good to me. We can then absorb those changes upstream once they're working. However, roaksoax is the packaging guy for MAAS, so I'll let him comment.
<NCommander> allenap, so the daily PPAs pull from trunk? (want to make sure my stuff is relatively sane)
<allenap> NCommander: Yep. There's no recipe for trusty yet though.
<NCommander> allenap, well, fudge, in about 10 minutes I've gotten farther than I have in 2 days :-/
<allenap> NCommander: \o/
<allenap> NCommander: We're going to be charming up MAAS this cycle, and one of my goals is to make sure that it's as easy to deploy from branch as it is from packages. I think that should help this story. Sorry it's not there yet.
<NCommander> allenap, its fine, but I'd appreicate it if the dev documentation was a bit more in touch with reality . I'm fairly sure I'll have more questions
<Guest97534> Hi. Does anyone know anythig about "metadata request failed http://server/MAAS/metadata - internal server error 500" while commisining a node? The nodes fail to tag.
<Guest97534> These nodes used to tag before
<Guest97534> But failed after recommisioning
<Guest97534>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/django/core/handlers/base.py", line 111, in get_response
<Guest97534> ....
<Guest97534>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maasserver/api_auth.py", line 55, in is_authenticated
<Guest97534>     raise OAuthUnauthorized(error)
<Guest97534> found those in the log. May be related
<CreativeEmbassy> just curious, can I add other stuff to maas-dns somewhere, even for computers that aren't being provisioned by MAAS?
<NCommander> smoser, ping, so I need to cook an ephemeral image for a new subarch, and I was pointed to you :-)
<stokachu> the filename for the user preseeds can someone give me an example
<stokachu> included arch_subarch_series_nodename
<stokachu> i know what series and nodename should look like
<stokachu> is the prefix actually required in order to be the first in the lookup list
<stokachu> so amd64_generic_saucy would be selected before 'generic'
<stokachu> ah nm
<stokachu> helps if i read down
<rbasak> NCommander: I pointed you to smoser to point you at the maas ephemeral image generation script, which I think he has in bzr somewhere. Adding a subarch to a master script is a bit of a dubious proposition right now without coordination on what to do with the subarch field, kernels, etc.
<tych0> you can specify your own mirrors, though
<tych0> so you could do a local generation and then use that
<NCommander> rbasak, well, I'm trying to figure out what that will need; I think I can just set the arch field to "armhf+slayton" and call it good, but I'm not sure how hard it will be to bend those scripts
#maas 2013-11-01
<MiteshShah> after Accept & Commission node there is no button called start node as given details here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/AvahiBoot?action=recall&rev=2
<MiteshShah> node status Commissioning
<MiteshShah> any idea what i miss here to adding node in maas
<jtv> MiteshShah: that means that commissioning never completed, for some reason.
<jtv> There's no UI for exposing this yet; try re-commissioning it.
<MiteshShah> jtv: i'm tried multiple times by deleting node and again add once i'm select maas server its list in ip-address/MAAS and then node become shutdown :(
<MiteshShah> Its a possible to install ubuntu server on node and then attach that node in maas?
<jtv> No, MAAS expects to be able to reinstall it on the fly anyway.
<jtv> MiteshShah: There should be information in the database that we can dig out.  Is this on 13.10?
<MiteshShah> jtv: its ubuntu 12.04.3
<jtv> MiteshShah: are you using the MAAS from the cloud archive?
<jtv> Because otherwise there are some known bugs you could be hitting.
<MiteshShah> No i'm used ubuntu 12.04.3.amd64 server image for maas
<bjf> if i create a tag with: "maas-cli maas tags new name='cloud-controller' definition='Openstack Cloud Controller' definition='//node[@id="rizzo"]'"  I would expect to delete that tag with: "maas-cli maas tags delete name='cloud-controller'"
<bjf> however, i get: usage: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maascli/__main__.py maas tags
<bjf>         [-h] COMMAND ...
<bjf>  /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maascli/__main__.py maas tags: error: argument COMMAND: invalid choice: u'delete' (choose from 'new', 'list')
<bjf>  which is a really poor error message
<bjf>  how do i delete a tag ?
<bjf> and! if i try: "maas-cli maas tags delete
<bjf> sorry..
<bjf> if i try "maas-cli maas tag delete name='cloud-controller'" i get an html error sent to stdout
<bjf> what is the difference between "commissioning" and "deploying"
#maas 2014-10-27
<rvba> bigjools: question about this https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/power-change-api-error-bug-1384001/+merge/239338, why do we prefer raising PowerProblem over making it so that PowerActionAlreadyInProgress will be transformed into a 503 error when the exception is raised from the API?  It seems overly complicated and ad-hoc to me.
<gmb> rvba, bigjools: Also, the APIRPCErrorsMiddleware should actually turn that error into a 409; I’m surprised it’s not doing.
<rvba> bigjools: gmb: when PowerActionAlreadyInProgress is raised, the http code is 409 (Conflict).
<gmb> rvba: The middleware is catching it then, good.
<rvba> gmb: bigjools changed this to 403.  But I'm not sure we should catch the exception and transform it.  Either we stick to 409 or we change the middleware.
<gmb> Not sure the error’s necessarily right, but no-one complained at the time…
<gmb> rvba: Agreed.
 * gmb -> lunch
<gmb> ?win
<lovea> I'm looking at the new Ubutu 14.10 server release as many reviews mentioned support for other OSs, e.g. CentOS and Windows. Does Ubuntu 14.10 include MAAS 1.7 and if so what state is that version in? Is 1.7 actually released becuase from teh docs I can't tell?
<roaksoax> lovea: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/1.7.0~beta8+bzr3272-0ubuntu1
<lovea> roaksoax: Thanks for that. So its a late beta at present
<roaksoax> lovea: yup, RC should be this week
<lovea> roaksoax: Cool. When is the final release being targeted for? Hoping to get updated docs that show how to use (and even prepare!) other OS boot images. MAAS is perfect for what I need once this is in place.
<roaksoax> lovea: November 6th
<roaksoax> lovea: and great to hear that
<lovea> roaksoax: Great stuff, thanks a million
<danofsatx> good day folks. I'm rolling out a proof-of-concept openstack cluster, and elected to use MAAS to do it. My MAAS controller is built on 14.10, and I'd like to deploy the cluster with the same version.
<danofsatx> I can't quite figure out how to add 14.10 as an installation source, though. I followed the docs (I think), but it doesn't show up in the web UI.
<jonatanxt> I'm running MaaS on Dell PowerEdge M620 blades. When installing Ubuntu 14.04 (or 12.04) it only uses 8GB of the 146GB HDD for the filesystem. Does anyone have an idea why, and how to make it use the whole drive?
#maas 2014-10-28
<bigjools> danofsatx: OOTB it only supports deploying LTS releases, but you can use the API to amend the images that it imports
<hazmat> is there a maas 1.7 release notes ?
<bigjools> hazmat: when 1.7 is released, there will be, yes
<hazmat> bigjools, i got thrown cause the docs already ref 1.7 in the their title
<bigjools> hazmat: c'est la vie :/
<bigjools> hazmat: there's preliminary notes getting worked up if you want to see them?
<hazmat> bigjools, no worries, i saw them in bzr
<bigjools> yeah that's what I was going to ref
#maas 2014-10-29
<rick_h_> blake_r: ping, replied to your angular email. If you go forward let us know how it goes. We had a session at the last sprint in brussels with the web team and landscape teams on the post-yui world
<blake_r> rick_h_: thanks for the response
<rick_h_> blake_r: so it's something we're trying to help keep in sync across teams. We talked about doing some hangouts/etc on experiments and success/failures with things
<blake_r> rick_h_: yeah, would be nice to all be on the same thing
<rick_h_> blake_r: definitely, though the requirements for the web team vs us/landscape/maas are big enough that I've given up on convincing them about using anything other than jquery + some plugins
<blake_r> rick_h_: i used backbone previous
<blake_r> rick_h_: just dont want to use a buch of different libraries to make something work
<rick_h_> blake_r: but for those of us with the larger scale apps, we're looking at trying to stick to a very forward looking native JS stack with ecma6 modules, amd, pollyfills as required, and trying to keep things slim
<rick_h_> blake_r: yea, I'm kind of bummed. YUI gave us a great standard suite of code patterns and tools for everyone and a single set of docs to learn/etc
<rick_h_> blake_r: and there's nothing really out there, other than maybe ember, and my reviews of that are :(, that we could even ponder using
<rick_h_> blake_r: on one hand an awesome time for JS stuff, but on the other, it's a glue your own pile of goo kind of world atm.
<blake_r> rick_h_: i think angular is a really cool library, and has some nice testing framework around it
<rick_h_> blake_r: yea, I'm really really biased against magic stuff that makes it hard to grow/debug. My experiments with it have had me very frustrated
<rick_h_> blake_r: but if you go forward with it, and it might work out better for you guys than us (I think maas is a bit smaller) then would love to hear how it goes and the good/bad/ugly
<rick_h_> blake_r: and when we get to a good place with tying react into our YUI stuff we'll let you know. We did one path during the sprint that taught us one way not to do it :) so learned a couple of lessons to take a second stab at it.
<rick_h_> blake_r: which is nice as it gives us a migration path for things around the current stack a little bit.
<blake_r> rick_h_: yeah only  a few of us, and no one person is dedicated to ui
<rick_h_> blake_r: well I will say we do auto updating UI and such with YUI and object.observe and a pollyfill basically + a websocket for data communication
<rick_h_> the machine view UI and such is just a layer of YUI views that auto redraw based on modelllist update events
<rick_h_> so it's possible to try to work on the new UI (whatever that is) without reinventing the wheel a bit as well
<rick_h_> and happy to help share experience with you all any time
<rick_h_> just let me know and I can get my guys to do some walkthrough or something if that'd help
<blake_r> rick_h_: will do, thanks for the info
<bigjools> newell: I just had a spurious error from what I think is one of your recently-landed tests
<bigjools> newell: see https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/moar-image-import-docs/+merge/239532
<bigjools> FAIL: maasserver.views.tests.test_nodes.NodeResultsDisplayTest.test_view_node_shows_multiple_installation_results
<thetrav> so... I set up a bunch of servers controlled by MAAS... they get DHCP addresses and DNS so long as I'm using the MAAS DNS server... however the broader local network has its own DNS server which is not MAAS managed...  I don't really know anything about DNS, but is there a way for me to get the MAAS server to tell the broader server about the new names without saying "these are available to the whole internet" ?
<bigjools> thetrav: use the MAAS DNS server and tell it to forward requests to the other one
<bigjools> otherwise you have to replicate the zone to the existing server
<thetrav> so the first solution involves getting everyone here to update their DNS server, which they are unlikely to do
<thetrav> what does it mean to replicate the zone?
<bigjools> no the first solution involves only MAAS
<thetrav> ?
<thetrav> ok, then I don't understand it
<bigjools> unless you're talking about getting to deployed nodes from everywhere?
<thetrav> is there something I can read?
<bigjools> in that case you're right
<thetrav> yeah, so my laptop is on 172.168.0.n
<bigjools> I don't know anything about dns replication, sorry, you'll have to dive into docs
<thetrav> the deployed node is on 10.0.0.n
<bigjools> the other option is to configure your existing dns server to forward requests to the maas server
<thetrav> yeah, also unlikely
<bigjools> well, you have to change *something* :)
<thetrav> :P
<newell> bigjools, I ran into that today as well.  It only does that every so often which might make the lander barf for you.  I need to fix the test for that.
<bigjools> newell: I think it's a sorting problem
<newell> I ran the test many many times and nothing, but then today ran into it... so need to make sure the order is correct
<bigjools> else use assertItemsEqual() which doesn't care about ordering
<bigjools> or the ContainsAll() matcher
<newell> k, will do a branch for that right now, thanks
<newell> bigjools, https://code.launchpad.net/~newell-jensen/maas/fix-test-node-shows-multiple-results/+merge/239940
<bigjools> newell: approved
<bigjools> thanks
<newell> yeah no problem, sorry you ran into that
<bigjools> it happens!
<newell> bigjools, it merged so you should be able to land now
<bigjools> newell: I already landed ok, but thanks :)
<newell> ah, didn't look.  cool ;)
<rharper> hi;  I've got machines in maas network, on one of the machines I want to deploy a VM that is visibile on the same network;  I can control the mac of the VM, how would I use the maas ip static ip reservation API to determine which IP the VM would get?  Do I need to register the VM as a node in MAAS (I can't commission the VM)
<allenapo> narindergupta: Does that patch seem to have done the job wrt. proxies? Did it uncover another bug?
<mgz> are you irish today gavin?
<narindergupta> allenapo: i am seeing same problem as it was before but log is pretty much do not have anything
<allenapo> mgz: Something like that :)
<allenapo> mgz: Ah, that's IRCCloud coming back online.
#maas 2014-10-30
<kirkland> LinuxJournal just published a nice article on MAAS: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/weapons-maas-deployment
<bigjools> kirkland: nice
#maas 2014-10-31
<dimitern> hey guys, I've just discovered another issue with static ip api and filed bug 1388033
<ubot5> bug 1388033 in MAAS "Trying to reserve a static IP when no more IPs are available results in 503 Service Unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388033
<khuss> my maas nodes are stuck in "commissioning" state. Looks like the node is not able to update packages. Any ideas on debugging this problem?
<khuss> i'm getting failed tests during the commissioning .. any ideas on debugging?
<darkomenz> Anyond mind helping me with my maas install.
<darkomenz> Everything works fine except after commissioning is completed they failed to boot from there local disk the error is: Boot sector signature not found. All 3 systems are uefi enabled.
#maas 2015-10-26
<mup> Bug #1509906 opened: PartionTable matching query does not exist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509906>
<mup> Bug #1510070 opened: wsmancli is not required <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510070>
<sa-shukla> hi All - I am running MAAS version 1.8.2 and am facing issues deploying node with Ubuntu 12.04 images. Was anyone able to get it working?
<mup> Bug #1510100 opened: Cannot unset proxy from UI <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510100>
<mup> Bug #1510106 opened: MAAS Storage on Node Details does not show which disk is the boot disk. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510106>
<mup> Bug #1510109 opened: Fail to deploy when creating a custom LVM <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510109>
<mup> Bug #1510100 changed: Cannot unset proxy from UI <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510100>
<mup> Bug #1510106 changed: MAAS Storage on Node Details does not show which disk is the boot disk. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510106>
<mup> Bug #1510109 changed: Fail to deploy when creating a custom LVM <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510109>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1510100, 1510106, 1510109, 1510110, 1510111
<mup> Bug #1510110 changed: Creating a partition or a Volume Group on the whole disk leaves free space. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510110>
<mup> Bug #1510111 changed: Can't edit bond, LVM, bcache parameters <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged by carlaberkers> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510111>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1510110, 1510111, 1510116, 1510118, 1510120, 1510121, 1510123
<vlaza> Hello everyone.. I have a short question about maas 1.8.2 on ubuntu 14.04
<vlaza> node-1: Could not query power state: virsh failed with return code 1:#012Failed to login to virsh console..
<vlaza> I manually checked and I can run commands as maas user but maas itself cannot retrieve power state of a remote libvirtd system
<vlaza> anyone else encountered this recently?
<mup> Bug #1510153 opened: When creating a partition/logical volume I'd like to be able to select the filesystem and mountpoit <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510153>
<mup> Bug #1508741 changed: IPMI driver does not handle timeouts correctly <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508741>
<mup> Bug #1509906 changed: PartionTable matching query does not exist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509906>
<mup> Bug #1510161 opened: cannot change locale (en_US) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510161>
<mup> Bug #1508741 opened: IPMI driver does not handle timeouts correctly <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508741>
<mup> Bug #1510210 opened: Administrators unable to delete users using the API <api> <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510210>
<sa-shukla> hi All - I am running MAAS version 1.8.2 and am facing issues deploying node with Ubuntu 12.04 images. Was anyone able to get it working?
<mup> Bug #1509147 changed: [SRU] MAAS 1.8.3 <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):In Progress> <maas (Ubuntu Vivid):In Progress> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509147>
<mup> Bug #1510224 opened: Non-interactive way to change password <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510224>
<SpeeR> are the maas controller resources usable in cluster? I have a machine that is overkill for a cluster, and don't want waste all the resources
<roaksoax> SpeeR: hat do you mean
<bradm> SpeeR: you can run up KVM and enrol them into maas.
#maas 2015-10-27
<mup> Bug #1510323 opened: Machine validation when adding a node to MaaS <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510323>
<lathiat> SpeeR: Not super cleanly but what I did was added VMs on that host through libvirt to the maas.. specifically to run my juju state server and not waste another node on that
<lathiat> actually i guess that is cleanish
<mup> Bug #1510334 opened: bcache cache_mode setting not configured on servers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510334>
<mup> Bug #1510334 changed: bcache cache_mode setting not configured on servers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510334>
<mup> Bug #1510334 opened: bcache cache_mode setting not configured on servers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510334>
<mup> Bug #1510161 changed: cannot change locale (en_US) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510161>
<mup> Bug #1510447 opened: on the file system table, change name to “File system” (lower case S) <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510447>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1510452, 1510453, 1510455, 1510457, 1510458, 1510465, 1510466, 1510467, 1510468, 1510469
<mup> Bug #1510471 opened: when partitioning, there should be 20px padding between the sizing fields <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510471>
<mup> Bug #1510472 opened: when formatting/mounting, the button says “Format & Mount” - this should just be “Mount” <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510472>
<mup> Bug #1510474 opened: when partitioning and adding a logical volume, remove the empty column between the config fields, and the file system and mount point <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510474>
<mup> Bug #1510471 changed: when partitioning, there should be 20px padding between the sizing fields <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510471>
<mup> Bug #1510472 changed: when formatting/mounting, the button says “Format & Mount” - this should just be “Mount” <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510472>
<mup> Bug #1510474 changed: when partitioning and adding a logical volume, remove the empty column between the config fields, and the file system and mount point <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510474>
<mup> Bug #1510471 opened: when partitioning, there should be 20px padding between the sizing fields <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510471>
<mup> Bug #1510472 opened: when formatting/mounting, the button says “Format & Mount” - this should just be “Mount” <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510472>
<mup> Bug #1510474 opened: when partitioning and adding a logical volume, remove the empty column between the config fields, and the file system and mount point <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510474>
<mup> Bug #1510471 changed: when partitioning, there should be 20px padding between the sizing fields <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510471>
<mup> Bug #1510472 changed: when formatting/mounting, the button says “Format & Mount” - this should just be “Mount” <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510472>
<mup> Bug #1510474 changed: when partitioning and adding a logical volume, remove the empty column between the config fields, and the file system and mount point <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510474>
<mup> Bug #1510471 opened: when partitioning, there should be 20px padding between the sizing fields <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510471>
<mup> Bug #1510472 opened: when formatting/mounting, the button says “Format & Mount” - this should just be “Mount” <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510472>
<mup> Bug #1510474 opened: when partitioning and adding a logical volume, remove the empty column between the config fields, and the file system and mount point <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510474>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1510482, 1510486, 1510488, 1510489
<mup> Bug #1510499 opened: Page header extra spacing caused by actions <ui> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510499>
<mup> Bug #1510452 changed: users should be able to unmount and delete the device <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510452>
<mup> Bug #1510452 opened: users should be able to unmount and delete the device <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510452>
<mup> Bug #1510452 changed: users should be able to unmount and delete the device <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510452>
<mup> Bug #1510323 changed: Machine validation when adding a node to MaaS <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510323>
<gtmanfred> http://stable.packages.cloudmonitoring.rackspace.com/pki/agent/redhat-7.asc this key is still not available
<gtmanfred> https://github.rackspace.com/Servermill/servermill/blob/preprod/servermill/scripts/mckick.py#L496-L509
<gtmanfred> oh, i think I did it wrong
<gtmanfred> https://monitoring.api.rackspacecloud.com/pki/agent/redhat-7.asc is the correct one
<gtmanfred> and works
<gtmanfred> thanks
<marka13> MAAS Version 1.9.0 (beta1+bzr4417) - cloud-init just hangs during commissioning now.  It was working for me before the update
<marka13> acts like it won't connect
<marka13> but have ssh'd into the box and verified internet connectivity
<marka13> Oct 27 10:52:20 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] importer.py[DEBUG]: Failed at attempted import of 'cc_keys_to_console' due to: No module named cc_keys_to_console
<marka13> Oct 27 10:52:20 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] importer.py[DEBUG]: Failed at attempted import of 'cc_phone_home' due to: No module named cc_phone_home
<marka13> Oct 27 10:52:20 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] importer.py[DEBUG]: Failed at attempted import of 'cc_final_message' due to: No module named cc_final_message
<marka13> Oct 27 10:52:20 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] importer.py[DEBUG]: Failed at attempted import of 'cc_power_state_change' due to: No module named cc_power_state_change
<marka13> Oct 27 10:52:20 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] importer.py[DEBUG]: Failed at attempted import of 'ubuntu' due to: No module named ubuntu
<marka13> Oct 27 10:52:20 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] cc_rightscale_userdata.py[DEBUG]: Failed to get raw userdata in module rightscale_userdata
<roaksoax> marka13: that's strange, I just commissioned 40 machines with no issues after upgrading the beta1
<roaksoax> marka13: but that error looks like a cloud-init issue, not MAAS'
<roaksoax> marka13: do you have a full log?
<marka13> not anymore - trying to find a way to get my servers commissioning again
<marka13> Trying to get and keep maas working has been one of the most frustrating experiences ever
<roaksoax> marka13: if you are using a development release, like 1.9.0 then I can image
<roaksoax> imagine*
<roaksoax> marka13: only, I've been running a 40 node cluster with no major issues since alpha1
<marka13> well I had to move to 1.9 because 1.8 wouldn't work period
<roaksoax> marka13: and upgrading pretty much daily
<roaksoax> marka13: why wouldn't 1.8 work for you?
<marka13> this what I got back from someone in canonical:
<marka13> This might have been related to adding the proxy in the ephemeral environment, which got fixed in 1.9. This basically prevented packages from being installed in certain scenarios.
<marka13> who knows what that means
<marka13> but it went back to being broke
<roaksoax> marka13: judging by the error you posted above, that doesn't seem a maas' issue, that seems like a cloud-init issue
<marka13> and that runs separate from the maas installation?
<roaksoax> marka13: during commissioning, the machine pxe boots, and loads the ephemeral image via iscsi
<roaksoax> marka13: cloud-init in the ephemeral image, accesses the metadata server in MAAS to run the commissioning scripts
<marka13> so an issue with the ephemeral image?
<marka13> Oct 27 11:24:32 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] importer.py[DEBUG]: Failed at attempted import of 'cc_final_message' due to: No module named cc_final_message
<marka13> Oct 27 11:24:32 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] importer.py[DEBUG]: Found cc_final_message with attributes ['handle'] in ['cloudinit.config.cc_final_message']
<marka13> looks like it fails and then finds it
<roaksoax> marka13: most likely an issue with cloud-init itself, but I wouldn't be able to know for sure without a complete log
<roaksoax> marka13: if you login into the commissioning environment, logs needed would be /var/log/cloud-init.log,cloud-init-output.log
<marka13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980737/
<marka13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980749/
 * roaksoax investigates
<roaksoax> marka13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980824/
<roaksoax> marka13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980825/
<roaksoax> marka13: i just commissioning a node
<roaksoax> without issues
<mup> Bug #1510629 opened: I can no longer see the IP address a node gets on the PXE interface on commissioning <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510629>
<SpeeR> are there any logs to following while commissioning a node? I would like to see if anything is happening, or why something failed
<roaksoax> SpeeR: maas stores some logs, mostly the commissioning logs
<roaksoax> SpeeR: but we don't yet store the full cloud-init log
<roaksoax> SpeeR: there's an open bug for that
<SpeeR> ok thank you roaksoax
<marka13> RoakSoax: Curious why mine just stopped completing all of a sudden
<marka13> is there any easy means of just purging and reinstalling maas?
<pryorda> Hey Guys, So im testing building a cluster in virtual box and running into something weird
<pryorda> I point it to the server and it shuts down.
<pryorda> Should I just be PXE booting in virtualbox?
<marka13> roaksoax: Did a clean isntall of maas - 1.9.0 (beta1+bzr4417)  Same issue
<marka13> cloudinit doesn't do anything
<marka13> saw this now after reinstall:  [CLOUDINIT] cc_rightscale_userdata.py[DEBUG]: Failed to get raw userdata in module rightscale_userdata
<marka13> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12982402/
<marka13> request to http://10.0.0.10/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/ failed. sleeping 1.: HTTP Error 400: BAD REQUEST
<marka13> what would cause that?
<roaksoax> marka13: uhmmm that's completely weird
<roaksoax> marka13: what about tail -f /var/log/maas/proxy/*.log
<roaksoax> marka13: does commissioning try to obtain any packages that hit the proxy?
<roaksoax> marka13: what's the config in /etc/maas/regiond.conf and /etc/maas/cluster.conf ?
<roaksoax> marka13: what's the config in /etc/maas/regiond.conf and /etc/maas/clusterd.conf ?
<roaksoax> marka13: also, do you have a log when the machine pxe boots? the exact moment it is pxe booting and downloading the images from MAAS?
<roaksoax> marka13: although, this is a very interesting error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12982402/
<roaksoax> marka13: when that happens, request to http://10.0.0.10/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/ failed. sleeping 1.: HTTP Error 400: BAD REQUEST
<roaksoax> marka13: do you have /var/log/maas/regiond.log ?
#maas 2015-10-28
<mup> Bug #1510746 opened: Colorblind users can't tell which nodes are on or off in node list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510746>
<mup> Bug #1510746 changed: Colorblind users can't tell which nodes are on or off in node list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510746>
<mup> Bug #1510746 opened: Colorblind users can't tell which nodes are on or off in node list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510746>
<mup> Bug #1489988 changed: Invalid BMC credentials on an already commissioned machine <cisco> <landscape> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489988>
<dimitern> does anyone know how I can make my maas 1.9.0 (beta1+bzr4417) display "15.10" or "wily" boot images (i.e. I want to be able to use them)
<dimitern> ?
<dimitern> mpontillo, blake_r_, roaksoax, kirkland, ^^
<mup> Bug #1503530 changed: [1.9.0 alpha3] allow users to view and edit MTU rate <networking> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503530>
<mup> Bug #1510891 opened: hover state on node networking no longer working (regression) <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510891>
<mup> Bug #1510891 changed: hover state on node networking no longer working (regression) <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510891>
<mup> Bug #1503530 opened: [1.9.0 alpha3] allow users to view and edit MTU rate <networking> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503530>
<mup> Bug #1503530 changed: [1.9.0 alpha3] allow users to view and edit MTU rate <networking> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503530>
<mup> Bug #1510891 opened: hover state on node networking no longer working (regression) <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510891>
<mup> Bug #1510891 changed: hover state on node networking no longer working (regression) <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510891>
<mup> Bug #1503530 opened: [1.9.0 alpha3] allow users to view and edit MTU rate <networking> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503530>
<alexlist> Hi... I have just upgraded my MAAS to 15.10, and wonder when boot resources for 15.10 will be available... http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/ only goes as far as vivid...
<mup> Bug #1503530 changed: [1.9.0 alpha3] allow users to view and edit MTU rate <networking> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503530>
<mup> Bug #1510891 opened: hover state on node networking no longer working (regression) <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510891>
<lathiat> alexlist: for the moment there are daily images; http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/daily/wily/amd64/20151019.2/
<lathiat> no idea about the release images
<alexlist> lathiat: thx
<mup> Bug #1510917 opened: updating/modifying/assigning vlans, spaces, fabrics, subnets doesn't allow specifying names and lock to ID"s <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510917>
<Guest4327> my maas dashboard doesn't shows the enlisted nodes
<Guest4327> in private network
<dimitern> "More than one boot source is providing Ubuntu images. Image selection cannot be performed using the WebUI."
<dimitern> that sucks pretty heavily :/
<Guest4327> sorry i can able to access maas dashboard from public Ip
<Guest4327> But whenever i tru to access it from maas server prinvate network i am gettin the error
<dimitern> Guest4327, make sure both your maas cluster controller and the client machine you're accessing the dashboard from can access the private network
<Guest4327> yes i can able to access all the private network
<Guest4327> From private network i can able to open the MAAS server dashboard  but , it doen't show the enlisted nodes. Even i can able to see the cluster , image and network settings.
<jam> dimitern: maybe you know. now that subnets can't be configured via the UI how do you enable management of a subnet in MaaS 1.9?
<jam> In the old one you could select the network and tell it to do DNS and DHCP there
<dimitern> jam, only with the CLI
<jam> dimitern: sure, but *how*&
<dimitern> jam, I'll tell you in a moment - checking
<Guest4327> i configured all DHCP and DNS via web UI
<jam> Guest4327: that was before maas 1.9
<jam> they added a lot of richness to networking awareness, but didn't get the edit working via the web ui
<Guest4327> i am using MAAS Version 1.8.2
<dimitern> jam, hmm - looking at the CLI it seems there's no way at the moment - using the web ui on the cluster interfaces should work I think
<jam> dimitern: ah, I was expecting something off of subnets, not cluster
<dimitern> jam, it's quite confusing yeah
<Guest4327> I have installed the ubuntu landscape auto pilot mode , there , i am getting the following error at least three machines with more than one HDD has been commioned
<Guest4327> Even though i have 3 machines with 2 HDD
<dimitern> Guest4327, are they commissioned and showing with 2 disks in the node listing?
<Guest4327> yes it is showing all 2 HDD
<dimitern> Guest4327, which version of maas is that?
<Guest4327> MAAS Version 1.8.2
<mup> Bug #1503530 opened: [1.9.0 alpha3] allow users to view and edit MTU rate <networking> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503530>
<dimitern> Guest10359, I might be wrong, but I think autopilot needs maas 1.9+ (latest is beta1) to do proper storage management, rather than just listing
<mup> Bug #1503530 changed: [1.9.0 alpha3] allow users to view and edit MTU rate <networking> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503530>
<mup> Bug #1503530 opened: [1.9.0 alpha3] allow users to view and edit MTU rate <networking> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503530>
<roaksoax> marka13: any luck?
<roaksoax> marka13: 1. Do you have a proxy setting set in the MAAS Settings. If not, when you commission, what about tail -f /var/log/maas/proxy/*.log. Does commissioning try to obtain any packages that hit the proxy?
<roaksoax> 2. What's the config in /etc/maas/regiond.conf and /etc/maas/clusterd.conf ?
<mup> Bug #1510111 changed: Can't edit bond, LVM, bcache parameters <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged by carlaberkers> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510111>
<roaksoax> marka13: what's the output of: maas admin maas get-config name=http_proxy
<marka13> roaksoax:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12990270/
<marka13> No I'm not behind a proxy
<marka13> in cloud-init.log I am still seeing:  Oct 28 10:08:55 os-juju [CLOUDINIT] cc_rightscale_userdata.py[DEBUG]: Failed to get raw userdata in module rightscale_userdata
<marka13> looks like the node is communicating with MAAS
<marka13> tcp        0      0 10-0-0-20.maas:55273    10.0.0.10:iscsi-target  ESTABLISHED
<marka13> should the server have a DNS entry at this point?  like node.maas A record
<roaksoax> marka13: I wonder if this is the real error: TCP_MISS_ABORTED
<marka13> but it is connected and I can ssh into the machine?
<marka13> what would be causing that issue?
<roaksoax> marka13: yeah, so, the squid proxy 1446045602.149 120026 10.0.0.20 TCP_HIT_ABORTED/000 0 GET http://archive.ubuntu.com//ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/InRelease - HIER_DIRECT/2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 -
<marka13> what would cause that?
<roaksoax> marka13: asking internally
<roaksoax> marka13: "Squid shows TCP_HIT_ABORTED (which means that the file was found in the cache, but the client aborted before completing the transfer):"
<roaksoax> marka13: are the nodes VM's or physical hardware?
<roaksoax> marka13: if they are VM's, how much RAM do they have?
<mpontillo> jam: right, marking a subnet 'managed' from the subnet itself is something we want to do in the not-so-distant future
<mpontillo> dimitern: I'm assuming you figured out that you need the images from 'releases' to 'daily' - though now that 15.10 is released, I suppose that shouldn't be necessary much longer!
<dimitern> mpontillo, yeah - took me some time, but I managed to add the daily images as a new boot-source, added a new boot-source-selection for wily using that new source, and (eventually) all images were imported ok
<roaksoax> marka13: i'm starting to think that the VM's don't have enough RAM
<mup> Bug #1511027 opened: No DNS record added for deployed machine <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511027>
<SpeeR> I'm trying to setup a virtual maas node, after I start the installation and give the new VM the IP of the maas controller, it starts commissioning, reboots and says no bootable devices
<roaksoax> SpeeR: commissioning doesn't caus eit to reboot. It tells it to poweroff the machine
<roaksoax> SpeeR: you mean install ?
<SpeeR> I can't start a commissioning with the machine in a running state for a vm
<SpeeR> so I have to power it off first, and then tell it to commission the node which powers it on
<SpeeR> this is definitely not a typical setup that I'm trying, I'm running maas on the bare metal, and trying to run a qemu node from the same server
<marka13> Redsoax:  The VM's have 10GB of ram and these are the same nodes that were commissioning previously
<marka13> the only difference in build is 1.9 beta 4 which I upgraded to beta 5 yesterday and then it broke
<roaksoax> marka13: you mean alpha5 ?
<roaksoax> marka13: maas 1.9.0beta1 was released tuesday
<marka13> maybe that was it
<marka13> MAAS Version 1.9.0 (beta1+bzr4417)
<roaksoax> marka13: ok, so the issue might be that something is killing apt
<roaksoax> marka13: i first thought this might be due to lack of ram memory
<roaksoax> but if you say they have 10GB, then idk
<roaksoax> but this: "1446045602.149 120026 10.0.0.20 TCP_HIT_ABORTED/000 0 GET http://archive.ubuntu.com//ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/InRelease - HIER_DIRECT/2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 -"
<roaksoax> might be telling that for whatever reason, the apt-get install that's done
<roaksoax> is being aborted
<roaksoax> or maybe, a networking issue
<roaksoax> marka13: this is all IPv4 right?
<roaksoax> marka13: no other DHCP server on the network?
<roaksoax> marka13: if you do, on the commissioning environment: sudo apt-get -f install does something happen? what if you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<marka13> nope it's all internal on 1 esx machine
<marka13> ubuntu@os-juju:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<marka13> sudo: unable to resolve host os-juju
<marka13> Reading package lists... Done
<marka13> Building dependency tree
<marka13> Reading state information... Done
<marka13> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<marka13> ubuntu@os-juju:~$ sudo apt-get update
<marka13> sudo: unable to resolve host os-juju
<marka13> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<marka13> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<roaksoax> marka13: ok, so something is holding the apt lock
<roaksoax> marka13: ps faux | grep apt
<roaksoax> marka13: or ps faux | grep dpkg
<marka13> ubuntu@os-juju:~$ ps faux | grep apt
<marka13> ubuntu    1528  0.0  0.0  10460   936 pts/0    S+   17:56   0:00              \_ grep --color=auto apt
<marka13> root      1406  0.0  0.0  29004  2324 ?        S    17:47   0:00      \_ apt-get --assume-yes -q update
<marka13> root      1409  0.0  0.0  26676  1764 ?        S    17:47   0:00          \_ /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<marka13> it has internet connectivity too
<roaksoax> marka13: so apt-get --assume-yes -q update -> that's still running
<roaksoax> narindergupta: so it seems that the script is running
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> marka13: so it seems the script is running that, as it should
<narindergupta> roaksoax, which issue we are discussing?
<marka13> ya just not sure what happened between the two versions
<roaksoax> narindergupta: typo!
<narindergupta> roaksoax, so no worries
<roaksoax> marka13: looking at the commit long, i don't see anything that should be affected
<roaksoax> marka13: what does ifconfig show ?
<marka13> it shows the ip which was leased from MAAS
<marka13> IPv4
<roaksoax> marka13: so, what about trying to clearing maas-proxy's cache and restarting it?
<roaksoax> marka13: the cache is in /var/spool/maas-proxy/*
<roaksoax> marka13: so cd /var/spool/maas-proxy/ && rm -rf *
<roaksoax> marka13: then sudo service maas-proxy restart
<roaksoax> marka13: that should clear the proxy cache
<roaksoax> marka13: and then tail -f /var/log/maas/proxy/access.log while the node is commissioning and let's see what happens
<marka13> Booted up and didn't see anything new in the access log
<marka13> 1446056049.446 120100 10.0.0.20 TCP_MISS_ABORTED/000 0 GET http://archive.ubuntu.com//ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease - HIER_DIRECT/2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 -
<marka13> that just showed up
<roaksoax> marka13: ok, so that just seems like apt might be hanging for some reason and causing that
<stokachu> marka13: can you post a screenshot of your entire /MAAS/settings page?
<stokachu> roaksoax: he's still using 1.9 beta 5 as well
<stokachu> not sure if any proxy code was changed between beta 4 - 5
<roaksoax> stokachu: he is using beta1
<roaksoax> stokachu: there's a proxy bug for beta2, or beta3, but won't affect operation actually
<stokachu> ok
<roaksoax> stokachu: seems that apt might just be getting stuck somewhere
<roaksoax> marka13: do you have console logs?
<roaksoax> marka13: did you set an upstream DNS ?
<mup> Bug #1511071 opened: No way to disable the use of maas-proxy <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511071>
<mup> Bug #1511071 changed: No way to disable the use of maas-proxy <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511071>
<mup> Bug #1511071 opened: No way to disable the use of maas-proxy <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511071>
<marka13> Sorry, had to jump on a call
<marka13> you want dmesg?
<marka13> the settings page is pretty much stock I haven't touched anything except to ephemeral images to the dailies version
<marka13> I do have an upstream dns
<marka13> should I remove it?
<marka13> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<marka13>   freeipmi-common freeipmi-tools ipmitool libfreeipmi12 libipmiconsole2
<marka13>   libipmidetect0 libopenipmi0 libperl5.18 libsensors4 libsnmp-base libsnmp30
<marka13>   openipmi
<marka13> 0 upgraded, 12 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<marka13> Need to get 3,612 kB of archives.
<marka13> After this operation, 17.0 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<marka13> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<marka13>   libsensors4 libperl5.18 freeipmi-common ipmitool libopenipmi0 openipmi
<marka13>   libfreeipmi12 libipmiconsole2 libipmidetect0 freeipmi-tools
<marka13> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<marka13> saw that when I manually ran /var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh
<marka13> I'm looking in the upstart logs - see quite a few instances of can't resolve host <hostname>
<marka13> I digged against the maas dns and no entry for my host
<marka13> does it get registered in DNS on commissioning when it's dhcp boot?
<marka13> Request to http://10.0.0.10/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01 failed   http error 400 bad request
<marka13> What causes that?  I was able to get past the cloud-init part
<marka13> but doesn't seem to be downloading and applying patches like it would normally
<marka13> looks like it hits those bad requests and it proceeds to shutdown
<marka13> ubuntu@os-juju:~$ wget http://10.0.0.10/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/
<marka13> --2015-10-28 15:08:25--  http://10.0.0.10/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/
<marka13> Connecting to 10.0.0.10:80... connected.
<marka13> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 401 UNAUTHORIZED
<roaksoax> 16:10 < marka13> Request to http://10.0.0.10/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01 failed   http error 400 bad request -> running manually you don't have the correct credentials that are owned by cloud-init
<roaksoax> marka13: but the issue is apt getting stuck some were
<roaksoax> marka13: i think the issue is this: 15:27 < marka13> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<marka13> well I got the process to move along further by disabling IPv6
<marka13> but now I see those error messages
<marka13> looks like cloud init finishes now.  But the HTTP 400 was during cloud init, I manually ran it and ya I would expect the 401 then
<marka13> curious why it's a bad request?
<marka13> Be back tomorrow, have to head home
<marka13> thanks for the help roaksoax
<roaksoax> marka13: no prob!
<RustyChapin> hey there
<RustyChapin> is anyone alive?
#maas 2015-10-29
<mup> Bug #1511174 opened: Subnets filter in the WebUI shows the name but not the range. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511174>
<mup> Bug #1511174 changed: Subnets filter in the WebUI shows the name but not the range. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511174>
<mup> Bug #1511174 opened: Subnets filter in the WebUI shows the name but not the range. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511174>
<mup> Bug #1511208 opened: Node network description becomes uneditable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511208>
<jam> greetings, anyone around?
<mup> Bug #1511257 opened: MAAS 1.9.0 release must support capabilities for the new subnets, spaces, vlans, etc. APIs <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511257>
<mup> Bug #1511279 opened: collapse used disks by default <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged by faooful> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511279>
<mup> Bug #1511279 changed: collapse used disks by default <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged by faooful> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511279>
<mup> Bug #1511279 opened: collapse used disks by default <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged by faooful> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511279>
<marka13> Roaksoak - morning
<marka13> from apache log: 10.0.0.24 - - [29/Oct/2015:12:56:18 +0000] "POST /MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/ HTTP/1.1" 400 276 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7"
<marka13> still not understanding why it's a bad request during commissioning
<marka13> python urllib out of date?
<mup> Bug #1511379 opened: maas does not set the https_proxy causing jujuresources to fail <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511379>
<mup> Bug #1511379 changed: maas does not set the https_proxy causing jujuresources to fail <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511379>
<mup> Bug #1511208 changed: Node network description becomes uneditable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511208>
<mup> Bug #1511208 opened: Node network description becomes uneditable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511208>
<mup> Bug #1511208 changed: Node network description becomes uneditable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511208>
<mup> Bug #1511437 opened: MAAS should download grub from grub-efi-amd64-signed package instead of the archive path <MAAS:In Progress> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511437>
<mup> Bug #1499558 changed: CentOS fails to deploy with LVM storage layout <qa-missing> <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <maas-images:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499558>
<mup> Bug #1499820 changed: New storage/network options may be incompatible with other operating systems <networking> <storage> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499820>
<mup> Bug #1499558 opened: CentOS fails to deploy with LVM storage layout <qa-missing> <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <maas-images:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499558>
<mup> Bug #1499820 opened: New storage/network options may be incompatible with other operating systems <networking> <storage> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499820>
<mup> Bug #1499558 changed: CentOS fails to deploy with LVM storage layout <qa-missing> <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <maas-images:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499558>
<mup> Bug #1499820 changed: New storage/network options may be incompatible with other operating systems <networking> <storage> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499820>
#maas 2015-10-30
<mup> Bug #1511589 opened: maas provider, hwclock out of sync means juju will not work <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <maas-provider> <juju-core:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511589>
<digitalsky> hi, my maas server is having trouble detected nodes, am i'm not sure how I can debug this
<digitalsky> I have 5 baremetal servers on Softlayer, they all have 4 interfaces.  eth0 / eth2 on each host are on the private network, and eth1 / eth3 are on the public network.  there is another interface for IPMI on the private network.
<digitalsky> if i add the hardware manually from the maas gui with the IPMI port's IP / mac, then i seem to be able to control the node.  the node also seem to be able to get dhcp from maas.  but i don't understand why the nodes were not auto detected
<digitalsky> the maas i'm running is MAAS Version 1.8.3+bzr4053-0ubuntu1 (trusty1)
<roaksoax> digitalsky: the nodes are not autodetect ?
<digitalsky> exactly
<roaksoax> digitalsky: or IPMI is not autodetected ?
<roaksoax> digitalsky: if the nodes are not autodetected, possible issues: 1. The machine never PXE booted from MAAS, which prevented auto-registration to happen
<digitalsky> um i'm not aware MAAS would detect the ipmi.  i started maas, configured the networks and expected to see it detect the nodes (which have no OSes installed)
<roaksoax> digitalsky: 2. something happen during the autoregistration process that prevented it from registering itself in MAAS, which would require me to look at the console logs
<roaksoax> digitalsky: right, so this is what should happen
<roaksoax> digitalsky: 1. turn on manually a node
<roaksoax> 2. node will dhcp and PXE from MAAS
<roaksoax> 3. Node will run the "auto enlistment" process
<roaksoax> 4. Node will register itself in MAAS
<digitalsky> ah ok!  I thought as soon as the node boot up and get dhcp, then it will already show up as detected.
<roaksoax> digitalsky: so first thing to check would be whether the nodes are actually DHCP'ing from MAAs and PXE booting
<roaksoax> digitalsky: nope, it will take 5-15 mins (approx) to do so depending on the type of machine you are using
<digitalsky> ok i used KVM to see what's going on in one of the nodes, and I see that it is getting an IP from DHCP as well as booting from PXE.  however it got to a point where it tried to contact 169.254.169.254 and failed after timing out.
<digitalsky> subsequently, it continues to boot up to a point where there is a login prompt
<digitalsky> and then on the MAAS side, it says failed comissioning.  probably because the node failed to get the user-data from MAAS so it didn't get set up properly and only booted a plain ubuntu and nothing else
<digitalsky> looks like it's similar to this: http://tinyurl.com/p264fj2
<digitalsky> roaksoax: and i don't think there is an /etc/cloud path in my maas host
<roaksoax> digitalsky: can you tell me what are the kernel params the system gets hwen PXE booting?
<roaksoax> digitalsky: that means that they cannot contact the MAAS server for whatever reason
<digitalsky> roaksoax: yea that's what I figured is that they can't get to the maas for the user-data.  let me see if i can get the params
<digitalsky> roaksoax: would i be able to see some dhcp logs on the maas to see what params it sent out?
<roaksoax> digitalsky: nope, it is either there, or in the kernel while loading the ephemeral image
<roaksoax> digitalsky: if not, do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-cluster-controller and make sure it is pointing to the correct IP address (which should be in the same network as the machines that are DHCP'ing)
<roaksoax> digitalsky: and try again
<digitalsky> roaksoax: ok.
<roaksoax> digitalsky: need to run now,past midnight for me, but feel free to leave your findings and will read in the morning
<digitalsky> roaksoax: thanks
<digitalsky> roaksoax: i'm looking for cloud_init right? it's pointed to the wrong ip
<digitalsky> roaksoax: so i'll try to reconfigure it with dpkg and try again
<digitalsky> roaksoax: i know you have to run, thanks very much for your help so far! :)
<mup> Bug #1511610 opened: TestReleaseAutoIPs.test__calls_update_host_maps_for_next_ip_managed_subnet can fail randomly <unit-tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511610>
<mup> Bug #1511689 opened: maasserver.tests.test_forms_nodegroup.TestNodeGroupDefineForm.test_rejects_invalid_interface fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511689>
<mup> Bug #1511689 changed: maasserver.tests.test_forms_nodegroup.TestNodeGroupDefineForm.test_rejects_invalid_interface fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511689>
<mup> Bug #1511689 opened: maasserver.tests.test_forms_nodegroup.TestNodeGroupDefineForm.test_rejects_invalid_interface fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511689>
<mup> Bug #1511690 opened: maasserver.websockets.tests.test_listener.TestNodeFilesystemgroupListener.test__calls_handler_with_update_on_create fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511690>
<mup> Bug #1511713 opened: udev rules not updated to reflect MAC change in node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511713>
<mup> Bug #1511794 opened: node-group probe-and-enlist-hardware model=vmware does not return errors <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511794>
<mup> Bug #1511794 changed: node-group probe-and-enlist-hardware model=vmware does not return errors <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511794>
<mup> Bug #1511794 opened: node-group probe-and-enlist-hardware model=vmware does not return errors <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511794>
<mup> Bug #1511493 opened: Should not allow partitions to be created on bcache device <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511493>
<mup> Bug #1511860 opened: IPMI credentials not set in node power <falkor:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511860>
<mup> Bug #1511860 changed: IPMI credentials not set in node power <falkor:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511860>
<mup> Bug #1511860 opened: IPMI credentials not set in node power <falkor:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511860>
<digitalsky> roaksoax: Hi roaksoax, I updated the MAAS configuration with the internal IP and now all 4 nodes got detected.
#maas 2015-10-31
<mup> Bug #1511883 opened: maas-cluster-controller fails to install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511883>
<mup> Bug #1511889 opened: maas fails to detect a bridge containing only a tagged vlan interface <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511889>
<mup> Bug #1511894 opened: IP address issues when subnet is misidentified internally <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511894>
<mup> Bug #1510110 changed: Creating a partition or a Volume Group on the whole disk leaves free space. <MAAS:In Progress by trapnine> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510110>
<mup> Bug #1512029 opened: maasserver.models.tests.test_interface:TestReleaseAutoIPs.test__calls_update_host_maps_for_next_ip_managed_subnet randomly fails <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512029>
<mup> Bug #1512029 changed: maasserver.models.tests.test_interface:TestReleaseAutoIPs.test__calls_update_host_maps_for_next_ip_managed_subnet randomly fails <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512029>
<mup> Bug #1512029 opened: maasserver.models.tests.test_interface:TestReleaseAutoIPs.test__calls_update_host_maps_for_next_ip_managed_subnet randomly fails <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512029>
#maas 2015-11-01
<mup> Bug #1490630 changed: intermittent access issues for IPMI with HP Gen8 BL460c <cpe-sa> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490630>
<mup> Bug #1512109 opened: inconsistent DNS zone entries when using multiple subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512109>
<digitalsky> roaksoax: ping
<digitalsky> following the ubuntu openstack autopilot instruction on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit, i was expecting some instructions on screen while doing "apt install maas"
<digitalsky> but downloading and processing packages, the screen clears and i'm back to the prompt with no chance to specify any thing (eg. IP address to use).  The dialogues don't appear at all.
<digitalsky> anyone here with this experince?  I updated LANG and LANGUAGE to eu_US.UTF-8 (that solves a similar issue when I do openstack-install)
<pmatulis> 'maas root boot-resources import' imports the latest LTS amd64 image. how do i specify other releases & architectures?
<pmatulis> (if 'root' is a user profile on my system)
#maas 2016-11-01
<solefald> is there an easy way to display node IP addressed on the node list without having to mess with Django templates?
<brendand> solefald, no that's not something that's normally shown. might be an interesting feature request to allow shown fields to be customizable - maybe file a bug
<mup> Bug #1638246 opened: Random gateway selected <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638246>
 * D4RKS1D3 hi to everyone :)
<mup> Bug #1638262 opened: ProgrammingError when deleting user: django_admin_log table missing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638262>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1638284, 1638285, 1638286, 1638288
<slevchenko> Hi guys, I want a custom script to be executed on a certain node-group during installation - Salt-Master installation. Can you point me onto documentation about deployment stage (not comissioning) customization ?
<brendand> slevchenko, which version of MAAS are you using?
<solefald> MAAS Version 2.0.0+bzr5189-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1). Having issues adding interfaces to nodes. No matter what i do, Save button is grayed out
<mup> Bug #1638380 opened: Observed IP's from commissioning not releasing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638380>
<mup> Bug #1638404 opened: Incorrect networking config when multiple ipv6 addresses on an interface <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638404>
#maas 2016-11-02
<mup> Bug #1621615 opened: network not configured when ipv6 netbooted into cloud-init <maas-ipv6> <verification-done> <cloud-init:Confirmed> <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <cloud-initramfs-tools (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Xenial):Confirmed>
<mup> <cloud-initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Xenial):Confirmed> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Yakkety):New> <cloud-initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Yakkety):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621615>
<mup> Bug #1638453 opened: boot-source-selection gives confusing ERROR <cdoqa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638453>
<mup> Bug #1638575 opened: Need a capability list to determine what features are supported <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638575>
<mup> Bug #1638589 opened: [2.1] commissioning doesn't find the second address family on the boot interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638589>
<mup> Bug #1638600 opened: Creating a user with an email that is already in use returns an unfriendly error message <error-surface> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638600>
<mup> Bug #1638630 opened: [web UI] 'add a controller' action does not show port 5240 in displayed example <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638630>
<mup> Bug #1632804 changed: ROUNDTTT in configure_networking is effectively ignored <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:New> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632804>
<mup> Bug #1627419 changed: [ipv6] ephemeral kernel fails to shutdown <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627419>
<Braven> where are the logs on maas for the server deployment?
<roaksoax> Braven: /var/log/maas/rsyslog/ if you using maas 2.0+
<Braven> what about older version
<roaksoax> Braven: installation log is accessible via the webui on older versions
<roaksoax> Braven: (and the new ones)
<roaksoax> but 2.0+ adds rsyslog
<Braven> I will take a look
#maas 2016-11-03
<slevchenko> <brendand> slevchenko, which version of MAAS are you using? It's MAAS 2.0 I'm using and I want to assign salt-installation script to a group of nodes. Group may be any means, tags for example.
<brendand> slevchenko, i *think* you would have to do that via the command line
<brendand> slevchenko, you can use allocate to select a group of machines, then you would need to provide the script as a cloud-init user_data
<brendand> i *think* - there might be an easier way
<brendand> roaksoax, ^
<roaksoax> you can also do post_install hooks in curtin
<slevchenko> It's even better for me, but I can't find out how to do it. I was able to do it for a certain node
<roaksoax> well, by preseeding in curtin
<brendand> slevchenko, http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs2.0/api.html?_ga=1.143107125.1468356320.1463157245#machines
<slevchenko> Yes I understand, there is only one problem for me, I need to do it for a group, not node wuith certain name
<brendand> slevchenko, there is an operation 'allocate', you can provide some constraints
<slevchenko> Oh thx, I'll try it
<brendand> roaksoax, how do you do that? i don't see anything in the docs
<roaksoax> brendand: api
<brendand> roaksoax, the only references to 'curtin' i see in the api docs is to get the curtin config
<brendand> and a 'curtin_verbose' config option
<slevchenko> <brendand> slevchenko, you can use allocate to select a group of machines, then you would need to provide the script as a cloud-init user_data
<slevchenko> One mor thing,  by *provide the script* you mean some sort of loop `for $machine in $allocated_mcachines; do user_data` or it's really possible to assign userdata for whole group with maas-cli ?
<brendand> slevchenko, how are you deploying the machines?
<slevchenko> At this moment I'm researching a proper method to do it. So right now, I just applying Ubuntu 16.04 button to nodes (discoverd through PXE) in UI and press 'deploy'
<slevchenko> Right now my goal is to automate Salt-master setup, and then do batch salt-minions setup
<slevchenko> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/development/preseeds.html If I undrstood correct it's possible up to certain node.
<slevchenko> "{prefix}_{osystem}_{node_arch}_{node_subarch}_{release}_{node_name}" <- I mean this part
<brendand> slevchenko, yeah. i'd probably only do that if modifying the preseed is necessary to get the machine to deploy
<slevchenko> Is it possible for "{prefix}_{osystem}_{node_arch}_{node_subarch}_{release}_{node-group\tag\whatever}" ?
<brendand> slevchenko, cloud-init is far more user-friendly if it's post-installation tasks you're after
<slevchenko> So I'll need to modify cloud-init's bits and pieces directly, without invloving MAAS?
<brendand> slevchenko, you should read up on cloud-init, it's like an extensible yaml based configuration framework
<brendand> slevchenko, btw where have you seen the concept of 'node-group'?
<brendand> ah, in 1.9
<brendand> slevchenko, you'll notice that is no longer an object in the 2.0 api. it might have an analog, but i'm not sure
<slevchenko> If memory serves me it was somewhere in cli help, let me check
<brendand> it shouldn't be in 2.0
<slevchenko> Yes it's not. But it was present in erlier versions, before update
<brendand> slevchenko, 2.0 is a new major version, there are some quite fundamental changes to how maas works
<slevchenko> So sole possible grouping concept is TAGS now, right ? Apart from domains, controllers etc
<brendand> slevchenko, there is also 'zones', but that's really intended to be used for physical grouping of machines, not conceptual
<brendand> slevchenko, so i would say use tags
<slevchenko> Ok htx
<slevchenko> *thx
<slevchenko> Guys does anyone know, how to start a node from CLI in MAAS 2.0 ? Answers I found earlier seems to refer older versions
<brendand> slevchenko, you first need to allocate it using 'machines allocate <some constraints>', then call its 'deploy' operation
<brendand> let's say you have a machine with the tag 'foo'
<brendand> maas profile machines allocate tags=foo
<brendand> that returns one or more machines, then you need to find the system_id of the machine and do
<brendand> maas profile machine deploy <system_id>
<slevchenko> Thx, but this time I'm trying to do something like this: http://askubuntu.com/a/636867
<slevchenko> script=$(base64 addkey.sh)
<slevchenko> $ maas myuser node start node-79b67e82-d25c-11e4-a333-00163eca91de \
<slevchenko>   user_data=$script distro_series=trusty
<slevchenko> But in 2.0 'node' has no start,stop etc options
<brendand> slevchenko, yes, exactly
<brendand> slevchenko, start is now 'deploy'
<slevchenko> So I'm trying to figureout how to do same thing in 2.0
<slevchenko> and user_data=$script part ?
<brendand> slevchenko, it's the same, you just use deploy instead of start
<brendand> slevchenko, i gave you a link to the 2.0 api documentation
<slevchenko> oh, is there any 2.0 documentation about that ?
<brendand> slevchenko, yes - i did give you a link earlier, but here it is again: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs2.0/api.html
<brendand> slevchenko, but the command is essentially the same, just the system_id replaces the node id, and the command is called deploy, not start
<brendand> oh, and the api is 'machine', not 'node'
<slevchenko> Thanks Brendan
<slevchenko> So can I use 'cloud-config' as my user_data right ?
<brendand> slevchenko, i believe so, the provided file should look something like https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/examples.html#yaml-examples
<Braven> I am working with a dell IDRAC. For the IDRAC the Maas web GUI is getting "Failed to query node's BMC — Power state could not be queried" errors
<zeestrat> Braven: Did you manage to fix your problem? If not, have you checked that IPMI is enable over LAN in the iDRAC settings?
<zeestrat> Braven: Somewhere around here I think. iDRAC -> iDRAC Settings -> Network/Security -> Network -> IPMI Settings -> [x]Enable IPMI Over LAN
<Braven> I can take a look at it
<Braven> What is weird the drac finally works
<pragsmike> braven is it enterprise iDRAC, or express iDRAC?
<pragsmike> enterprise has the dedicated ethernet port, express shares the first host port
<Braven> enterprise. It worked before but we had to rebuild the rack controller
<Braven> because of DHCP issue with it
<pragsmike> so you got it working then?
<narindergupta> mbeierl, hi lets pose the query here?
<mbeierl> narindergupta: sure, but I am not sure the overall phrasing as "labconfig.yaml" is not relevant
<pragsmike> braven: or do you mean the drac works, but just not with maas
<narindergupta> mbeierl, i think what we would like to know how maas determines the vlan on a subnet?
<narindergupta> roaksoax, mbeierl is trying to configure the vlan in maas and maas discovery of nodes some vlan auto detected but looks like subnet does not match.
<mbeierl> How does maas determine the VLANs and subnets to assign to a given fabric?  I have two subnets on the same NIC: 1) tagged VLAN 904, which is subnet 10.9.14.0/24, and 2) untagged subnet 10.9.12.0/24
<mbeierl> But for some reason, in MAAS, I see fabric-1 with VLAN 904 and subnet 10.9.12.0/24
<mbeierl> and a second fabric, (fabric-3) with untagged VLAN, subnet 10.9.14.0/24
<Braven> IDRAC work with the Web GUI and MAAS. But MAAS is get this WARNING "The Failed to query node's BMC — Power state could not be queried <server IP> BMC busy"
<pragsmike> braven: when you say it works with maas do you mean maas can power the machine up and down, but it gets that warning?
<pragsmike> mbeierl: Supposedly, By default MAAS creates one fabric per physical NIC it discovers in /etc/network/interfaces during installation.
<Braven> Yes MAAS can power the IDRAC up and down. But it take a few attempts. MAAS status also get stuck on commissioning in the GUI.
<pragsmike> mbeierl: you had the vlan interfaces defined already when you installed maas (rackd)?
<pragsmike> vlans defined on the machine where you ran rackd that is
<mbeierl> pragsmike: A little context - MAAS is in a VM with bridged interfaces to the physical host with the real eth0.904, etc, interfaces
<mbeierl> pragsmike: looking at that now...
<pragsmike> mbeierl: ah, ok. I've not tried having vlans on the host, just in the guest (lxc container in my case)
<mbeierl> pragsmike: but you gave me something to look at...
<pragsmike> mbeierl: I just have the raw device eth1 on the host, and it's bridged to eth1 in the guest, and the guest is where the vlan interfaces are defined
<mbeierl> pragsmike: right - bridged interfaces mask that from the guest VM so maybe I mixed something up there
<pragsmike> i'm puzzled as to why you wound up with two fabrics
<pragsmike> oh, unless it thought they were physical nics
<mbeierl> indeed, in the VM it appears as two NICs
<mbeierl> because of the bridge in the host
<pragsmike> anyway if you can bridge the physical nic into the vm, and let the guest configure the vlan children on the vm's nic, that should work
<pragsmike> afk for a while
<mbeierl> pragsmike: will look at that, thanks!
<pragsmike> mbeierl: I have some notes about how i set things up here: https://github.com/pragsmike/maas-openstack-lab
<mbeierl> pragsmike: awesome, thanks!
<Braven> Where in MAAS are the logs
<wililupy> Question: I'm trying to add a device to MAAS but it says the IP is already in use, but I can't find any record of it, and the logs are not telling me anything. Is there a way to look to see what/where this IP is being used?
<wililupy> I've tried maas default dnsresources read ip=ip.add.re.ss but it does not list anything with the IP address.
<Braven> look in /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<wililupy> not there either. Its a static IP address not in my dhcp pool, which is why its funny that it is saying its in use...
<wililupy> The IP address used to be attached to a server, but we have retired that server and removed it from maas. It looks like there might be something lingering behind not allowing me to reuse this IP address...
<wililupy> I was hoping the maas.log would tell me what is still using it since MAAS is saying that it is still being used, but it is not being that helpful....
<brendand> wililupy, how about 'maas default ipaddresses read'? do you see it in there?
<wililupy> brendand no
<wililupy> That doesn't return any up addresses. Hmmm...
<ltrager> wililupy: try maas <profile> ipaddresses read all=true
<brendand> ltrager, all is only in 2.1 though
<ltrager> brendand: ah I forgot that
<brendand> wililupy, if you're using 2.0 that won't work
<brendand> wililupy, it would be great if you could post a question on http://askubuntu.com/
<mpontillo> wililupy: yeah, this was fixed in MAAS 2.1 - it may be orphaned in the database. see https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1629061 -- someone else ran into this and was able to delete the record from the database directly, but obviously that's not ideal
<wililupy> thanks mpontillo, brendand and ltrager. I"m using 2.0 atm. mpontillo, is there a good howto/doc on how to remove the orphan from the database? I'm not a postgres guy...
<blake_r> wililupy: did you check the subnet details page for the subnet that the IP address you want to exist?
<blake_r> wililupy: it should be listed on the subnet details page
<wililupy> blake_r: it does show up there, but no way to remove it...
<blake_r> wililupy: does it say what its linked to
<wililupy> unknown
<wililupy> and the node is blank
<wililupy> blake_r ^^
<mpontillo> wililupy: I would do "sudo maas-region dbshell" followed by "select * from maasserver_staticipaddress where ip=<unwanted-ip>;"
<mpontillo> wililupy: can you post the output of those commands? I'm curious what type of address got "stuck"
<mpontillo> wililupy: that won't delete the address; if you're convinced that is the one you want to delete, you could then do ""delete from maasserver_staticipaddress where ip=<unwanted-ip>;". but you're venturing into "unsupported" territory here.
<wililupy> mpontillo: ack,
<wililupy> maasdb=# select * from maasserver_staticipaddress where ip=10.1.10.5;
<wililupy> ERROR:  syntax error at or near ".10"
<wililupy> LINE 1: select * from maasserver_staticipaddress where ip=10.1.10.5;
<wililupy>                                                               ^
<wililupy>                                                               ^
<mpontillo> wililupy: ah sorry, you need to single-quote the IP address, such as ip='10.1.10.5'.
<wililupy> haha! found it.
<mpontillo> wililupy, can you tell me its alloc_type?
<wililupy> 1
<mpontillo> wililupy: okay so that is a STICKY IP address, such as one that was reserved by a user for a machine
<mpontillo> wililupy: actually we call it "Static" in the UI. it should have been deleted when the device was deleted, I think
<wililupy> yeah. It was a server that they have retired and want to repurpose the IP for their network device on that subnet.
<wililupy> ERROR:  update or delete on table "maasserver_staticipaddress" violates foreign key constraint "D8c61f24ad88a66a26296efd4314384e" on table "maasserver_bmc"
<wililupy> DETAIL:  Key (id)=(53) is still referenced from table "maasserver_bmc".
<mpontillo> wililupy: aha. so MAAS believes there to be a machine somewhere that is using that IP address for power control.
<mpontillo> wililupy: run this to figure out which node(s) are using that address as a BMC: select s.ip, s.alloc_type, b.power_type, n.hostname from maasserver_staticipaddress s JOIN maasserver_bmc b ON s.id = b.ip_address_id LEFT OUTER JOIN maasserver_node n on n.bmc_id = b.id;
<Braven> I am having an issue with my Maas setup.
<wililupy> mpontillo: Figured it out. It must have been a kvm server becuase it is pointing to 4 vm's that are no longer in use as well..
<mup> Bug #1639054 opened: syslog flooded with dhcpd messages that seem to be due to the use of actions in MAAS 2.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639054>
<mup> Bug #1639054 changed: syslog flooded with dhcpd messages that seem to be due to the use of actions in MAAS 2.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639054>
<mup> Bug #1639054 opened: syslog flooded with dhcpd messages that seem to be due to the use of actions in MAAS 2.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639054>
<wililupy> thanks mpontillo. Those commands helped get rid of that stray IP so they could reuse it for their network device. Everything is good again. They asked when 2.1 will be officially released?
<ltrager> wililupy: MAAS 2.1 is currently in Ubuntu Yakkety and can be used by adding our stable ppa - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maas/stable
<ltrager> wililupy: we're planning on getting it into Xenial in the next couple of weeks
<wililupy> thanks ltrager. I'll tell them about the ppa and see if they go that route or if they will wait for it to make it to the xenial archive.
<mpontillo> Braven: what seems the be the problem?
<mpontillo> wililupy: glad everything is up and running again; thanks for confirming the source of the issue!
#maas 2016-11-04
<mup> Bug #1639090 opened: [2.2] figure out how to model IPv6 autoconf addresses properly <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639090>
<mup> Bug #1596452 changed: [2.0b8] Node with IPv6-only second public VLAN fails deployment <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1596452>
<mup> Bug #1619368 changed: maas upgrade failed from 14.04+1.9 to 16.04+2.0 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619368>
<mup> Bug #1639182 opened: [2.1] log format differs <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639182>
<mup> Bug #1639202 opened: Cannot enlist/commission machines in MAAS 2.1 with usb network adapter <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639202>
<mup> Bug #1639219 opened: Adding interfaces should be possible when machine is deployed (and in rescue mode) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639219>
<mup> Bug #1639219 changed: Adding interfaces should be possible when machine is deployed (and in rescue mode) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639219>
<mup> Bug #1639219 opened: Adding interfaces should be possible when machine is deployed (and in rescue mode) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639219>
<Braven> My nodes are fail to deploy in MAAS. Our Maas setup a Regional Controller and a cluster controller. The Cluster Controller is in a remote datacenter. This setup did work. But after rebuilding the cluster controller it failing only on the deployment step
<pmatulis> Braven, what version of maas are you using?
<Braven> 1.7, Before you say upgrade, I can not because of the hardware I am using.
<blake_r> Braven: confused on why you cannot because of hardware, but do you have a console log for the machine that is failing to deploy
<Braven> Dell only support 14.04 on the hardware I have.
<Braven> How do I get the console log?
<blake_r> Connect to the machine using ILO to watch the machine deploy
<blake_r> Assuming those machines are IPMI based
<Braven> I have been watching it though the IDRAC
<blake_r> That would work as well, where in the deployment does it fail, can you copy and paste the output
<Braven> one sec
<blake_r> also you can run MAAS 1.9 on 14.04
<blake_r> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maas/stable
<blake_r> sudo apt-get update
<blake_r> sudo apt-get upgrade
<blake_r> 1.9 is the recommened release on 14.04
<Braven> one more thing.. The deployement works in local datacenter with REginal Controller
<blake_r> Braven: the deploying machines in the remote datacenter need to be able to communicate to the region in the other datacenter
<Braven> I can see command being issue to the Cluster Controller from the Region Controller in syslog
<blake_r> Well that is good, means that the cluster and region can talk
<blake_r> But the machines being deployed must be able to hit the metadata endpoint of the region controller
<Braven> This all worked before
<blake_r> Do they have a route to the region in the other datacenter
<Braven> we rebuilt the cluster controller
<blake_r> Check your "/etc/maas/clusterd.conf"
<Braven> on what server?
<blake_r> On the cluster in the remote datacenter
<blake_r> Check that the IP address used for maas_url is the same IP address that the deploying machines can talk to the region with
<Braven> on cluster controller or Regional controller
<Braven> one sec
<blake_r> cluster controller
<Braven> I am still here. I am still updating the MAAS servers
<blake_r> Braven: that is fine just ping me by name so I get notified
<mup> Bug #1639247 opened: typo in web UI when adding new subnet <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639247>
<mup> Bug #1533719 opened: Adding a device with a MAC address that's belongs to another node, fails without providing any feedback <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533719>
<mup> Bug #1639258 opened: [arm64/xgene-uboot] MAAS tries to fech non-existing boot-initrd and boot-kernel files <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639258>
<Braven> maas_url: http://<RegionalControllerIP>/MAAS
<Braven> ~
<Braven> maas_url: http://<RegionalControllerIP>/MAAS
<Braven> ~
<Braven> maas_url: http://<RegionalControllerIP>/MAAS
<Braven> ~
<Braven> hello
<Braven> Util.py fetching metdata from url
<Braven> Failed to query node's BMC — Power state could not be queried:  <- is filling up the logs
<Braven> so the issue of busy BMC is only effecting one site
<mup> Bug #1639277 opened: Assigning subnet to Interface fails on first attempt <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639277>
<blake_r> Braven: where you able to get the logs from a deploying machine
<blake_r> Braven: also next time do "blake_r: msg" and it will alert me
<Braven> blake_r: like this
<blake_r> yep
<Braven> blake_r: I did upgrade to 1.9. In 1.9 should the web gui had changed? Because mine did not
<blake_r> Braven: yes it should have changed
<blake_r> Braven: "apt-cache policy maas"
<Braven> blake_r: Installed: 1.9.4+bzr4592-0ubuntu1~trusty1
<blake_r> Braven: the frontend is totally different in 1.9 so you should see a new version
<blake_r> Braven: "ps auxf | grep maas"
<Braven> blake_r: maas      1085  1.8  0.0 664956 43260 ?        Ssl  10:04   0:48 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/twistd --nodaemon --uid=maas --gid=maas --pidfile=/run/maas-cluster.pid --logfile=/dev/null maas-pserv --config-file=/etc/maas/pserv.yaml
<Braven> blake_r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23426070/
<blake_r> Braven: that seems wrong
<blake_r> Braven: try restarting the system to see, seems like a stray process is still around
<Braven> blake_r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23426076/
<Braven> blake_r: restarting the system
<Braven> blake_r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23426097/
<blake_r> Braven: did you update the region controller as well?
<blake_r> Braven: I only see the cluster running
<Braven> blake_r: I have not restarted the cluster
<blake_r> Braven: that process is only the cluster
<blake_r> Braven: the region provides the UI
<Braven> blake_r: restarting it now.
<blake_r> Braven: did you update the region?
<Braven> blake_r: yes
<Braven> blake_r: Region controller is also the cluster controller in my local office
<Braven> blake_r: I just released I got this when I went to upgrade the Regional http://paste.ubuntu.com/23426154/
<blake_r> Braven: that would cause an issue
<blake_r> Braven: try
<blake_r> sudo apt install maas
<blake_r> err
<blake_r> sudo apt-get install maas
<Braven> blake_r: it say it will install though package.. Will this delete the server that are already in teh system
<blake_r> Braven: no it will just upgrade to the new software
<Braven> blake_r: Should I do this on Cluster controller
<blake_r> Braven: well you only need the cluster
<blake_r> so
<blake_r> sudo apt-get install maas-cluster-controller
<Braven> The Cluster Controller is upgraded. I am now getting the new GUI
<Braven> blake_r: on the subnet tab I am getting this "failed to detect a valid IP address from u'10.10.10.10.55'" I know that is a bad IP who would get into change it
<Braven> blake_r: maas hpadmin networks read I found the bad entry
<mup> Bug #1639288 opened: [2.1] IPv6 autoconf addresses should not show up on the interface <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639288>
<Braven> how do you delete a subnet from commandline in MAAS. MAAS's gui is not erroring out
<brendand> Braven, 1.9 right?
<Braven> yes
<D4RKS1D3> Hi, it is possible to change the ip off all the hosts of maas to ipv6?
<brendand> Braven, have you logged in to the cli and created a profile?
<Braven> brendand: yes
<brendand> should be maas profile subnet {id} delete
<brendand> i don't have an instance of 1.9 up to check
<Braven> Brendand: I figured it out. I was try to modify it with maas <profile> network update not maas <profile> subnet
<brendand> Braven, yeah: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.9/api.html#network
<brendand> "This endpoint is deprecated. Use the new ‘subnet’ endpoint instead."
<Braven> Thanks everyone.. I getting closer to fix everything
<mup> Bug #1639332 opened: Expire the DHCP lease after commissioning or make the  default-lease-time configurable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639332>
<mup> Bug #1639332 changed: Expire the DHCP lease after commissioning or make the  default-lease-time configurable <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639332>
#maas 2016-11-05
<mup> Bug #1619610 changed: [CI] test_region_rack_connected failing frequently <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619610>
<iggy> on http://maas.io/docs/en/installconfig-checklist there's a link to http://maas.io/docs/en/installconfig-zones in the "Zones" section that 404's
#maas 2016-11-06
<pmatulis> iggy, thanks, i'll fix it
<pmatulis> done. should be published on monday or tuesday
<juddy> looking for some help with a PXE/TFTP issue - DHCP assignment works, no boot filename given
<juddy> 16.04 with MAAS 2.0.0+bzr5189-0ubun
#maas 2017-10-30
<directhex> howdy. the maas website lists microsoft as a customer. can someone In The Know(tm) let me know the name(s) of those involved? i'd like to talk to them about their experiences
<mup> Bug # changed: 1559353, 1680819, 1696485, 1696661, 1705594, 1718517, 1721268, 1721823, 1721824, 1721886, 1722406, 1722671, 1722848, 1724181, 1724235, 1724677, 1724904, 1725908, 1726474, 1726534, 1726865, 1727073, 1727547, 1727551, 1727568
<mup> Bug #1726202 changed: maas rackd tftp bootstrap.py: 'Nonetype' object has no attribute 'stopListening' <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726202>
<edmz> if I want to setup RAID on a recently commissioned node, should I first unmount the root file system?
<edmz> found out how
<edmz> is there a way for MAAS to forget to give another IP to a node? I had "managed allocation" enabled and it gave my node an IP outside the reserved range. I disabled managed allocation but if I power on the node it gets the same IP again (the one outside the reserved range)
<edmz> I edited dhcpd.conf, but the node's interface, before and after booting displays the wrong ip (the one outside the range)
<andrew-ii53> In terms of best practices, is it a good idea to use a vlan for each subnet?
<andrew-ii53> Or is that to help cut down on noise when many nodes are brought online?
#maas 2017-10-31
<mup> Bug #1728891 opened: [2.3b3, UI] In Pods, the composed machine column header works only once for sorting the column  <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728891>
<mup> Bug #1728893 opened: Add an RDS Pod with an invalid address by clicking on Add Pod and then nothing happens <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728893>
<mup> Bug #1728894 opened: [2.3b3, UI] When I try to refresh pods in pod listing and there is an error, there is no error text in the table <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728894>
<mup> Bug #1728899 opened: when Comissioning a node, the grub command line apppear  <grub> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728899>
<mup> Bug #1728909 opened: Maas Settings tab encountered an issue <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728909>
<mup> Bug #1703686 changed: Rack controller disconnects when the regiond process can't find self in database. <registration> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 2.2:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703686>
<mup> Bug #1719669 changed: pod VM fails commissioning; requests pxelinux.0 but doesn't progress past that <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <internal> <MAAS:Invalid by jason-hobbs> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719669>
<mup> Bug #1721611 changed: [2.3] Rack refresh failures may be causing controllers to become degraded <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721611>
<mup> Bug #1722620 changed: [2.3, HA] Failed to update regiond's process and endpoints; records may be out of date <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722620>
<mup> Bug #1719669 opened: pod VM fails commissioning; requests pxelinux.0 but doesn't progress past that <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <internal> <MAAS:Invalid by jason-hobbs> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719669>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1586006, 1659379, 1680632, 1722609
<shadoxx> Has anyone configured KVM on the Maas controller before? I'm trying to get Maas to manage power in the KVM guests, but I can't figure out how the virsh console works when virsh is installed locally
<shadoxx> IE, kvm and maas are installed in the same OS
<shadoxx> and on the same hardware. the virsh address would be localhost, but it's not working...
<shadoxx> oh, i'm running it on the incorrect host
<shadoxx> whoops
<Charlie> Hi, MAAS Noob needing some troubleshooting help, google gave me very little. Anyone able to spare a few mins to lend a hand?
<bdx> Hello,
<bdx> how can I make a node get dns on all of its interface ips?
<bdx> or at least make it deterministic, which network gets the dns
<bdx> or make it get dns on the subnet that I want it to get dns on?
<roaksoax> bdx: ohw is your maas configured? or your machine rather?
<roaksoax> which dns does it currently get ?
<bdx> roaksoax: https://imgur.com/a/JqwK0
<bdx> https://imgur.com/a/CEBll
<roaksoax> bdx: right, so what dns does the machine get when deployed ? from the auto assign or the DHCP interface ?
<bdx> roaksoax: auto-assign
<roaksoax> bdx: so that seems correct then
<roaksoax> bdx: what address do you want it to get ?
<bdx> roaksoax: I want the nodes to get dns on the interface/subnet that they have a gateway on
<bdx> or, my colleagues do
<bdx> I told them to stop worrying about what the node's ips are, now they are needing dns :)
<roaksoax> bdx: right, so your node configuration is only being configured against 1 subnet
<roaksoax> hence, the machine turns out with 1 DNS server configured
<roaksoax> bdx: if you were to have interface sin other subnets, the machine would be configured with the DNS of those other subnets
<roaksoax> bdx: if you want to override, you can input DNS servers for a specific subnet
<roaksoax> e.g. in 192.168.20.0/24 you can add "DNS Servers" fr that subnet
<bdx> roaksoax: got it, then give the nodes static ips in maas and staticly define them in the dns too then?
<bdx> ok
<bdx> I see
<bdx> roaksoax: can I choose to have dns on 10.10.0.1/16 instead of 192.168.20.0/24?
<bdx> or why is it on 192.168.20.0/24 even?
<bdx> the node has interfaces on both of those flat networks (switch ports in access mode for each vlan/subnet)
<bdx> maas manages both of those subnets
<bdx> and a bunch of other subnets
<bdx> and it just choose 192.168.20.0/24?
<bdx> to manage dns on
<roaksoax> bdx: no, so say, you you have 1 machine with 2 auto assign IP's
<roaksoax> bdx: maas should give you the default dns it automaticaly picks for those subnets, which would be MAAS itself
<roaksoax> so if you want to override that behavior
<roaksoax> then you would go to the subnets and input your own DNS for those subnets
<roaksoax> bdx: so you, if say you only want DNS on .20.0/24 you can override that on the subnet by inputting the DNS servers you want there
<bdx> roaksoax: ok, got it
<bdx> so, possibly I'm viewing how maas manages dns incorrectly then
<bdx> roaksoax: maas only manages dns for auto-assign type interface configurations?
<bdx> so, its not the subnet then, its the interface IP Address configuration that determines if dns is managed there
<bdx> and interface IP Address configured to dhcp, does not get managed dns from maas
<roaksoax> bdx: for everything, it will configure the same subnet dns on isc-dhcp
<roaksoax> bdx: maybe then via the default gateway ?
<roaksoax> bdx: that may be it instead, I do remember changed the behavior to address various issues came across
<roaksoax> it may be based on the machine that has the default gateway
<roaksoax> unless overriden in the subnet
<bdx> roaksoax: the only gateway I have is on the 10.10.0.0/16
<bdx> ooh as far as maas is concerned
<bdx> in the subnet configuration?
<bdx> the gateway config
<bdx> ooooooh
<bdx> I bet thats it
<bdx> so, the gateway is set on both of those subnets
<bdx> but one of them, the 192.168.20.0/24 net's gateway is maas
<bdx> the 10.10.0.0/16 net has an upstream gateway
<bdx> like at the top of the rack or whatever
<bdx> roaksoax: I will try removing the gateway config for the 192.168.20 net and see if the  10.10.0 net gets dns when I next deploy
<bdx> roaksoax: removing the gateway from the 192.168.20.0/24 net caused the node to get dns on the 10.10.0.0/16 net
<bdx> roaksoax: many thanks
<bdx> I didn't need to have a gateway defined there anyway
<bdx> roaksoax: it would be cool if that was a more deterministic process though
<bdx> well
<bdx> roaksoax: I have a node that just got dns on 192.168.20.0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25861769/
<bdx> and now a few moments later, the dns points at the node's 10.10.0.0/16 interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/25861782/
<bdx> given, its currently deploying
<bdx> but still
#maas 2017-11-01
<PTO> Im trying to use MAAS on an IBM Bladecenter H, and when a node enlist in MAAS, the power IPMI configuration gets an internal IP 192.199.199.81 of the blade. How do I get around this in MAAS? Should I specify the AMM module IP instead or try to route the chasis internal network on the LAN?
<parlos> @PTO I'm about to embark on a similar path; (same bladecenter). Does the MAAS correctly detect the blade?
<roaksoax> PTO: maas can only manage machines inside the blade, not the blade itself
<roaksoax> parlos: ^^
<parlos> roaksoax, hrm, so the normal way to commision will be problematic (as that needs power control).
<roaksoax> parlos: right, well maas will need to communicate directly to the machines. That said, I thought that was possible in these blades ? is it not ?
<parlos> roaksoax I hope so..
<parlos> Have to do a bit of RFTM then :)
<parlos> I was quietly hoping that the MAAS 'detection' image (ie. the PXE booted kernel) would be smart enough to detect the BMC on the blade when it booted..
<roaksoax> parlos: well there's no way for the machine to detect the blade, unless maas specifically supports the balde and you tell maas that there's a blade (in which case maas would discover the machines inside the blade)
<parlos> roaksoax; the terminology Im used to is that a (IBM flavoured i guess), is: BladeCenter hosts blades, the blades are complete computers (cpu,mem and disc).
<parlos> The major difference between a blade and a regular computer is the I/O connectivity.
<parlos> However, if i compare to a 'real' device, im not sure where the BMC would be located. As, it would seem that it would be a part of the BladeCenter, not the blade it self (Cf. powering VMs)
<parlos> However, if i compare to a 'real' device, im not sure where the BMC would be located. As, it would seem that it would be a part of the BladeCenter, not the blade it self (Cf. powering VMs via SSH)
<PTO> roaksoax: When a blade PXE boots, it goes throught the rutines and powers off. It will enlist in mass and the power configuration is IPMI2 with the IP address 192.199.199.81 (blade1). To my understanding the Chassis internal Network (cin) is not accessible outside the bladecenter. Google'ing suggests that you configure the bladecenter AMM module as the IPMI host, but i cant quite figure out if this is the way to go?
<parlos> PTO Is there an completely internal network? In my case we have two switches in the back (one active, one active-standby). But they are 'directly' connected to the blades.
<roaksoax> so MAAS can manage machines in two ways, via a chassis or directly
<roaksoax> via a chassis means that maas is told about a chassis and it discovers the machines inside, and power manages them via the chassis
<roaksoax> directly, when machines have BMC's and maas can power managed them directly
<roaksoax> we dont support bladecenter H as a "chassis" in MAAS, so to power manage the machine, we need to manage them directly
<roaksoax> my understanding is that this is possible
<PTO> roaksoax: How do you instruct MAAS to use the chais and not the IMM of the server?
<roaksoax> PTO: you would need to create a new power driver
<PTO> Bump... Thats not what i want to hear :-/
<Charlie> Hi, would any one be able to offer some help? Just set up my first MAAS environment, added a physical node on the network MAAS looks at with DHCP/DNS. initially all looks to be ok and then it fails to commission my node.
<Charlie> being new the MAAS, im having trouble understanding why this is failing
<Charlie> looking in /var/log/maas/rsyslog/ for the node, I can see cloud-final.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<Charlie> google tells me very little about this.
<Charlie> Would anyone be able to assist?
<edmz> how can I find the reason of a "Node installation failure - 'curtin' curtin command install" failed deployment?
<edmz> this node was deployed. I decided to re-deploy and got this error.
#maas 2017-11-02
<mup> Bug #1729474 opened: Feature request, option to enable SR-IOV in the bios <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729474>
<mup> Bug #1729474 changed: Feature request, option to enable SR-IOV in the bios <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729474>
<mup> Bug #1729474 opened: Feature request, option to enable SR-IOV in the bios <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729474>
<mup> Bug #1729555 opened: [2.3b3, Filtering] I want to be able to filter out the VMS of a Pod from the machine listing <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729555>
<mup> Bug #1729567 opened: [2.3b3, UI] The selected images is not visible unless I scroll so I don't know what the status of the images is <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729567>
<mup> Bug #1729567 changed: [2.3b3, UI] The selected images is not visible unless I scroll so I don't know what the status of the images is <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729567>
<mup> Bug #1729567 opened: [2.3b3, UI] The selected images is not visible unless I scroll so I don't know what the status of the images is <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729567>
<mup> Bug #1729570 opened: [2.3, UI] Custom is a weird name for the images source <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729570>
<mup> Bug #1729570 changed: [2.3, UI] Custom is a weird name for the images source <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729570>
<mup> Bug #1729570 opened: [2.3, UI] Custom is a weird name for the images source <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729570>
<mup> Bug #1729577 opened: [2.3, UI] The sync images toggle can be turned on/off without any warnings <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729577>
<mohankumar_> Hi team , how to  login to maas nodes after commissioning ?
<roaksoax> mohankumar_: the nodes after commissioning are in ready state, which means are available for you to deploy
<roaksoax> when you deploy a node, you can log in with the ssh key you added for your user
<c06> hi all
<c06> how i can add my custom iso to maas.
<c06> my maas is syncing with 16.04.3 but i want to use 16.04.2. how i can do this one?
<mohankumar_> roaksoax : Actually  , in my deployment kvm01 node  got commission failed , but I can't  see any error in  kvm01 console , and kvm01 node reached  login prompt
<mohankumar_> roaksoax : So  any default username/password ?
<roaksoax> c06: you cannot add custom ISO' to MAAS.
<roaksoax> c06: you would need to create a mirror with an older image
<roaksoax> c06: unless you grab a root-tgz of ubuntu 16.04.2 and add it to maas as a custom image
<roaksoax> mohankumar_: if you want to log into commissioning, you need to enable ssh, have your ssh key improted
<roaksoax> and ssh with ubuntu@
<mup> Bug #1729127 opened: storage: No available machine matches constraints <juju:Triaged by ecjones> <maas (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729127>
<mup> Bug #1729127 changed: storage: No available machine matches constraints <juju:Triaged by ecjones> <maas (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729127>
<mup> Bug #1729127 opened: storage: No available machine matches constraints <juju:Triaged by ecjones> <maas (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729127>
<mup> Bug #1729633 opened: Cannot return to controllers page from specific controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729633>
<mup> Bug #1729633 changed: Cannot return to controllers page from specific controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729633>
<mup> Bug #1729633 opened: Cannot return to controllers page from specific controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729633>
<mup> Bug #1729633 changed: Cannot return to controllers page from specific controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729633>
<mup> Bug #1390147 changed: abort_operation doesn't work for releasing, commissioning, deploying. <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390147>
<mup> Bug #1605538 changed: Too many "maas" logger names in use <error-surface> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605538>
<mup> Bug #1681322 changed: Architecture filter for New machines <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681322>
<mup> Bug #1729633 opened: Cannot return to controllers page from specific controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729633>
<mup> Bug #1729638 opened: Allow to keep an unlimited number of test results <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729638>
<mup> Bug #1729641 opened: Adding 2.2 Rack controller to 2.3 Cluster causes Power Error on Ready nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729641>
<shadoxx> Shot in the dark here. Does anyone have an HPE Support Agreement and would be willing to download an ISO for me?
<mup> Bug #1663612 changed: [2.2, rev5710] During commissioning, UI shows 'Error:Node must be connected to a network.' <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663612>
<mup> Bug #1667574 changed: default gateway not set when deploying a machine with two interfaces in same network <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667574>
<mup> Bug #1669223 changed: [2.2, r5770, UI] Commissioning Results has 'Status' column <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669223>
<mup> Bug #1729649 opened: Initial delete of secondary rack controller fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729649>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1554532, 1630034, 1638262, 1639277, 1660495, 1690919
<mup> Bug # changed: 1660593, 1661591, 1666317, 1669183, 1682432, 1688020
<[Kid]> is there a way to clone nodes in maas?
<mup> Bug #1580279 changed: [2.0] maas-cli 2.0 doesn't find 1.0 api <amd64> <apport-bug> <oil> <xenial> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580279>
<mup> Bug #1637246 changed: MaaS should use configured names for VLAN interfaces <MAAS:Fix Released by mpontillo> <MAAS 2.0:Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637246>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1357086, 1548390, 1557520, 1561494, 1567196, 1572060, 1573033, 1575951, 1580279, 1581609, 1583093, 1584206, 1584562, 1596683, 1602488, 1603477, 1604738, 1604938
<mup> Bug # changed: 1294131, 1314571, 1317655, 1317973
<mup> Bug # changed: 1239668, 1247755, 1307614, 1308469, 1321313, 1350941, 1402690
<mup> Bug # opened: 1239668, 1247755, 1307614, 1308469, 1321313, 1350941, 1402690
<mup> Bug # changed: 1054131, 1239668, 1247755, 1307614, 1308469, 1321313, 1350941, 1361426, 1376144, 1390097, 1390411, 1393992, 1401193, 1401644, 1402690, 1405290, 1409946,
<mup> 1411009, 1412349, 1413125, 1417925, 1418244, 1418785, 1418959, 1422818, 1423306, 1423663, 1427628, 1428705, 1431721, 1431723, 1431820, 1434664, 1438977, 1447728
<mup> Bug # changed: 974039, 1359043, 1367501, 1381191, 1391254, 1412690, 1438885, 1441686, 1447681, 1461462, 1464701, 1464741, 1484204, 1488684, 1495998, 1510489, 1512820, 1513413
<mup> Bug #1483193 changed: Time column heading for events on node details page mis-aligned <landscape> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483193>
<mup> Bug #1501978 changed: Too many logs when posting to the status API <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501978>
<mup> Bug #1505378 changed: websocket error on 1.9 alpha 4 <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1505378>
<mup> Bug #1729691 opened: ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS dvd maas install fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729691>
<mup> Bug #1491236 changed: How to configure MAAS with virsh is not clear <doc> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491236>
<mup> Bug #1729691 changed: ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS dvd maas install fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729691>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1376015, 1405288, 1424090, 1427629, 1442112, 1454132, 1496339, 1502333, 1504173, 1506856
<mup> Bug # opened: 1376015, 1405288, 1424090, 1427629, 1442112, 1454132, 1496339, 1502333, 1504173, 1506856
<mup> Bug # changed: 1376015, 1405288, 1424090, 1427629, 1442112, 1454132, 1496339, 1502333, 1504173, 1506856
<mup> Bug # changed: 1307671, 1371796, 1424549, 1459894, 1466162, 1468113, 1468844, 1471249, 1471728, 1494483, 1498221, 1507630, 1508087, 1508696, 1510746, 1511279, 1511689, 1512765, 1515191, 1516229, 1636860, 1651245, 1655165
<mup> Bug #1729694 opened: [2.3, UI, regression] With new node details page, no longer able to see devices (lxc's, kvms) that belong to that machine (e.g. juju cases) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729694>
<shadoxx> Anyone know why rescue mode wouldn't boot? Complaining about not being able to make a connection to iscsi on the MaaS controller
<mup> Bug #1457555 changed: exceptions.ValueError: No JSON object could be decoded <MAAS:Invalid by mpontillo> <simplestreams:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457555>
#maas 2017-11-03
<mpontillo> shadoxx: I would check that the IP address is correct and reachable, and that tgtd is up and running on the controller (sometimes it can get stuck; for MAAS 2.3 we're moving away from iSCSI)
<shadoxx> mpontillo: yeah, have restarted tgtd a few times with sysctl. oddly enough, figured out that i can get it to go if i tcpdump the traffic on the controller
<shadoxx> I think these machines have something weird with interrupts happening
<shadoxx> They get frozen sometimes up until I start randomly typing on the keyboard. I'm sure it's a quirk with the hardware I'm using (HP), and that there's a kernel parameter, but at this point I just want to get them provisioned
<shadoxx> This is the third week trying to get this cluster going
<shadoxx> About to just say screw it and go full OpenStack.
<shadoxx> also, not sysctl, systemctl
<mpontillo> shadoxx: you might check https://certification.ubuntu.com/server/models/?vendors=HPE to see if Canonical has certified the hardware, and if so with what firmware versions, etc
<shadoxx> Well, I just did full firmware+bios updates. They were running software from 2013.
<mpontillo> heh
<shadoxx> Getting that ISO was difficult. But I got it.
<shadoxx> Lol, the Gen8 isn't certified, but the Gen7 is.
<shadoxx> I'm logged into the first one I tried to provision since the firmware and bios updates
<shadoxx> It looks promising.
<mpontillo> shadoxx: great! also, if you think the issue is with iSCSI, would you mind giving the latest MAAS 2.3 beta a try? in that case, we'd bypass iSCSI and send the image directly to the booting node via HTTP
<mpontillo> (it sounds like it's not iSCSI at this point, probably the firmware...)
<shadoxx> No, I think it's iscsi. How do I get the beta? Adding the beta repo?
<shadoxx> Mind you, I'm running my own apt mirror because my MaaS cluster is completely segregated
<shadoxx> I have one host that has WAN access and is running full repo mirrors for the MaaS Images, Centos 7, and Ubuntu 16.04
<mpontillo> shadoxx: what software are you using for apt mirroring? if it's not a full mirror via something like rsync, you may be missing the bootloaders
<shadoxx> mpontillo: apt-mirror. i was able to bootstrap all the other machines from it
<shadoxx> I've ran full mirrors before, pretty sure that's not the issue. I'd be willing to check though if you'd coach me on what to check. :D
<shadoxx> If it's something as simple as missing bootloaders, I'd be in dept
<shadoxx> debt*
<shadoxx> Right now the cluster is in PoC mode.
<shadoxx> So I can run beta if that'll probably fix it
<mpontillo> shadoxx: if you've installed MAAS via apt and the PPA servers are reachable, you would do something like "apt-add-repository ppa:maas/next" and then do the normal  "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -yu"
<mpontillo> shadoxx: let me check on the mirror requirements
<shadoxx> One issue that I *did* run into was that I wasn't pulling down the source repos with my mirror, which was causing all sorts of issue
<shadoxx> Once I pulled in source repos as well, I was able to commission just fine.
<mpontillo> shadoxx: I have a post-mirror script that does something like this on my partial mirror http://paste.ubuntu.com/25876414/
<mpontillo> shadoxx: basically things broke unless I also grabbed the uefi/ directory for my mirror
<shadoxx> Let me check if I have that
<shadoxx> I did not have that. Added 'uefi' to the end of my sources list
<shadoxx> it's pulling down another 1GB right now. maybe this is it..
<mpontillo> shadoxx: ah, I wasn't aware that apt-mirror could treat that like an apt source
<shadoxx> apt-mirror is pretty great. :] same syntax are your regular sources.list files
 * mpontillo will keep that in mind for the next partial mirror, thanks
<shadoxx> MaaS has been the only thing to make me feel stupid about Linux in the past 2 years.
<shadoxx> Like, clearly I don't know how this is supposed to work.
<mpontillo> shadoxx: well, we want to make it as easy as possible =) .. feel free to file bugs if things don't work or aren't intuitive. for example, I feel like we could do a better job raising the issue if bootloaders are missing, rather than finding out when your machines hang at boot time!
<shadoxx> Well, it's not even that it's hanging. Once a machine is deployed, should it still boot from PXE or should it boot from the main drive?
<shadoxx> Because, maybe that's why it's failing. I just observed an entire deployment and it seemed fine
<shadoxx> But it still booted from PXE
<shadoxx> It looked like there was a step where it checks for a local installation, but I could be misinterpreting the scrolling output
<mpontillo> shadoxx: that's actually expected, if the machine netboots then MAAS retains some measure of control; the machine might PXE boot and then be instructed to boot local, but if the PXE boot fails the local boot should work fine
<shadoxx> Gotcha
<shadoxx> Also, hold off on adding uefi to the mirror.list. I'm figuring out the proper syntax.
<shadoxx> Should still be able to get it going though...
<mpontillo> shadoxx: the shell snippet I sent rsyncs the uefi/ directory from the mirror, and then uses "cp -l" to make hard links to it within the pristine mirror directory, which works for my testbed
<mpontillo> shadoxx: I find it easier to just rsync the entire thing if I have a server with enough space, but I like to take a partial mirror with me on a laptop, because I'm crazy like that ;-)
<shadoxx> mpontillo: yeah, i found a post that reflects what you're saying too
<shadoxx> rsync seems to be the only way to go
<shadoxx> I'll fix this in the morning. I'm about to head out of work and I'm already fatigued with this.
<shadoxx> But, good news is that UEFI missing might be the ticket. These are Gen8 HP servers. Pretty sure they're UEFI.
<shadoxx> Would explain why they boot PXE but always fail to boot from local, even after an attempted install.
<shadoxx> mpontillo: actually, i just modified it to work with my setup pretty easily. I'm going to throw this in a post mirror script
<shadoxx> boom. done. integrates with my apt -mirror solution nicely. danke
<shadoxx> testing everything out tomorrow. afk for now. thanks again for the help!
<mpontillo> shadoxx: let us know how it goes!
<mup> Bug #1729776 opened: When Maas changes DNS entries, rndc reload fails due to duplicate entries <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729776>
<shrekmaxi> Greetings,every one
<shrekmaxi> Can anyone tell me if MAAS does support debian image import? thanks
<mup> Bug #1729840 opened: [2.3b3, UI] The SSH keys table in Account is inconsistent with the pattern <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729840>
<mup> Bug #1729841 opened: [2.3b3] I added a SSH key, but it didn't appear in the list until I clicked somewhere on the screen <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729841>
<mup> Bug #1729844 opened: [2.3b3, UI] When I add an SSH key the row should be automatically expanded so that the user can see the key <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729844>
<mup> Bug #1729857 opened: [2.3, UI] Whitespace after checkbox on node listing page <MAAS:Triaged by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729857>
<mup> Bug #1729857 changed: [2.3, UI] Whitespace after checkbox on node listing page <MAAS:Triaged by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729857>
<[Kid]> is there a way to clone nodes in maas?
<mup> Bug #1729857 opened: [2.3, UI] Whitespace after checkbox on node listing page <MAAS:Triaged by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729857>
<roaksoax> [Kid]: nope
<mup> Bug #1729868 opened: secondary maas-regiond django errors in log <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729868>
<mup> Bug #1729694 changed: [2.3, UI, regression] With new node details page, no longer able to see devices (lxc's, kvms) that belong to that machine (e.g. juju cases) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729694>
<mup> Bug #1729868 changed: secondary maas-regiond django errors in log <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729868>
<roaksoax> newell:/win 5
<catbus> roaksoax: you are not remotely controlling newell's desktop, right?
<roaksoax> lol no
<mup> Bug #1729902 opened: [2.3] Incorrect warning on summary page when recommissioning node with testing <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729902>
<mup> Bug #1729904 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Add warning icon with a tooltip for overriden status in machine details submeny and the header <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729904>
<shadoxx> mpontillo: Figured out my issue. I had put my nodes in a different zone than default. It was failing to boot with iscsi for some reason, probably because of the zone
<shadoxx> once i pulled them out of the zone, i was able to deploy my first node. :]
<shadoxx> Probably my fault and not a bug. I need to comb over the manual and MaaS concepts a bit more.
<shadoxx> In any case, the uefi stuff you sent me yesterday probably fixes a problem that I haven't ran into yet, so thanks again
<mpontillo> shadoxx: sure, it could be that your MAAS already downloaded the UEFI bits, if it had access to them before you started using your internal mirror
<mpontillo> shadoxx: weird that the zone would affect it, I wouldn't expect that. do you mean DNS zone or availability zone?
<shadoxx> mpontillo: physical zones. i guess that translates to availability zones?
<mpontillo> shadoxx: yes, same concept
<shadoxx> Not a huge deal. They're all in the same availability zone right now anyway.
<mpontillo> shadoxx: AZs are probably the MAAS feature I've tested the least; probably should step up testing there =)
<mpontillo> shadoxx: if you can narrow the cause of the issue, I'd encourage you to file a bug
<shadoxx> definitely
<shadoxx> I'm going to use one of the nodes as my test node, while leave the other three deployed
<shadoxx> Now I just need to figure out how MaaS manages these nodes when they're setup as hypervisors. Through Juju I assume
<mup> Bug #1729913 opened: recent update to 1.9 broke dhcpd.conf.template <1.9.5> <maas> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729913>
<mup> Bug #1729913 changed: recent update to 1.9 broke dhcpd.conf.template <1.9.5> <maas> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729913>
<mup> Bug #1729913 opened: recent update to 1.9 broke dhcpd.conf.template <1.9.5> <maas> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729913>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1514045, 1518633, 1527699, 1546235, 1555335, 1581453, 1603156, 1603469, 1603509, 1604375, 1612248, 1615794
<mup> Bug #1614387 changed: [2.0rc4] interface name should be version-sorted (ens3 before ens10) in WebUI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614387>
<mup> Bug #1614387 opened: [2.0rc4] interface name should be version-sorted (ens3 before ens10) in WebUI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614387>
<mup> Bug #1614387 changed: [2.0rc4] interface name should be version-sorted (ens3 before ens10) in WebUI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614387>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1467532, 1516393, 1521376, 1534241, 1545500, 1557569, 1571460, 1578333, 1578347, 1588469, 1691778
<mup> Bug # changed: 1445073, 1445939, 1450450, 1450719, 1454024, 1459898, 1462299, 1469742, 1470930, 1472338, 1477691, 1479839, 1695290
<mup> Bug # changed: 1427573, 1442234, 1442446, 1442575, 1443257, 1444992, 1447709, 1482405, 1490847, 1491742, 1497991, 1499450, 1504863, 1528628, 1529634, 1531493, 1531531, 1531600, 1536320, 1539292, 1541030, 1541298, 1544308, 1548394, 1549174, 1549331, 1549670, 1552882, 1552892, 1555736, 1556158,
<mup> 1556963, 1557685, 1559341, 1571101, 1571769, 1619488, 1632638, 1661440, 1664563, 1664618
#maas 2017-11-04
<mup> Bug #1730018 opened: docs: MAAS HA - better documentation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730018>
<Yohanes> hello
<Yohanes> i have problem when build node maas. "Abort installation after 40 minutes"  after commission
<mup> Bug #1730089 opened: IPMI power cycle on power on <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730089>
#maas 2017-11-05
<yohanes> Hello, can help me ? i stuck when deploy node : screeenshoot https://i.imgur.com/LIWXidH.png
<yohanes> Hello, can help me ? i stuck when deploy node : screeenshoot https://i.imgur.com/LIWXidH.png
<yohanes> Hello, can help me ? i stuck when deploy node : screeenshoot https://i.imgur.com/LIWXidH.png
